# Carl Froch vs Mikkel Kessler II - Build up Thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Carl Froch vs Mikkel Kessler II*
IBF/WBA Super-Middleweight Unification
25th May, 2013 - at the O2 Arena, London










:bbb


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

*Froch/Kessler II Confirmed!!*

Eddie Hearn @EddieHearn

FROCH v KESSLER 2 IS ON! DATE AND VENUE ANNOUNCED AT PRESS CONFERENCE SOON @Carl_Froch

:ibutt :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I just made a thread about this, take mine down Roe 

War Froch! :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch vs. Kessler II is on - 15/01/2013

Stunning super middleweight blockbuster rematch agreed

Matchroom Sport and Sauerland Promotions are delighted to announce that Carl Froch and Mikkel Kessler will fight in Britain.

The huge super middleweight rematch is the fight of the year in boxing and the two sides are delighted that terms have been agreed on the biggest fight on British soil in many years.



Full details on the fight will be announced at a press conference soon, and both fighters have expressed their delight that they will once again lock horns.

“This is the fight that I want more than anything in the world,” said Froch. “I put Mikkel up there as one of the great warriors in boxing and I am so excited about this fight and the chance to set the record straight against him.”

“I promised Carl we would meet again and here we are, getting ready to leave it all in the ring for a second time,” said Kessler.

“I have the utmost of respect for Carl, I feel we are very much alike. He is a great champion, a true warrior that has fought the best opponents all over the world in some of the most hostile places, just like me. Our first fight, especially the last round, showed what we are all about and I was to do it again.

“Since that first fight, I have become even stronger. I am fresh, I am healthy and I am ready to defeat him once again. I don´t care where we fight, I said anytime, anywhere! I plan to make my loyal Viking fans, as well as everybody else in Denmark, very proud once again. I am ready for war!”

”This is one for the ages,” said Froch's promoter Eddie Hearn. ”My hat goes off to both men for putting everything on the line here in what can only be an epic battle. Too many super fights fall by the wayside so to make Froch v Kessler 2 is a dream come true.

”Froch vs. Kessler 1 was a barnburner but I really feel Carl is a different fighter now, especially in the UK. These are the kinds of fights and nights that can cement the legacy of Carl Froch and no one deserves it more. We know what to expect from both men and either way it's going to be brutal.”

“Kessler vs. Froch I was an instant classic, the best fight ever on Danish soil – Kessler vs. Froch II will be even better,” said Kessler's promoter Kalle Sauerland. ”Mikkel and Carl are two all-time greats, two future hall-of-famers and they will leave it all in the ring once again.

“We have worked non-stop since Mikkel´s victory over Brian Magee to make this fight happen and give the boxing fans in Denmark, Britain and all over the world what they want to see – a mega-fight that will go down in boxing history.

“Kessler versus Froch, the Viking Warrior versus the Cobra, the WBA Champ versus the IBF Champ, Copenhagen versus Nottingham, Denmark versus England. This is all about honour, pride and sportsmanship. It´s history in the making. This is what boxing is all about and what boxing needs, two true warriors toe-to-toe.

“This fight will be remembered for years to come. The Viking Warrior is coming to England for war!”


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't fucking wait!! :ibutt


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

*FUCKING WAR!!!*

:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> *FUCKING WAR!!!*
> 
> :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


:happy:happy:happy


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the poster @Wickio :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

On a bank holiday weekend as well. Gonna be epic


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually I don't see it being May 25th. They've got the champion's league final at Wembley that night.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm so happy.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

PLEASE BE THE 02. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase.

So happy this isn't fucking Adonis Stevenson.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Danny said:


> PLEASE BE THE 02. Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaase.
> 
> So happy this isn't fucking Adonis Stevenson.


I've been trying to convince myself I'd be happy with the Stevenson fight for weeks.

But no, I fucking wouldn't have been.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Actually I don't see it being May 25th. They've got the champion's league final at Wembley that night.


Good call. Froch said its either may 25 or june 15 but he was leaning towards may. Sky might like to have the boxing after the football though and maybe this fight could be late for american tv? :think


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Love the poster @Wickio :good


Cheers @Roe. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> Good call. Froch said its either may 25 or june 15 but he was leaning towards may. Sky might like to have the boxing after the football though and maybe this fight could be late for american tv? :think


Hearn said HBO are interested in the fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Hearn said HBO are interested in the fight.


So they should be, froch and kessler both have profiles in america even though they're both europeans. Has froch kept his IBF belt??


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

My thirtieth birthday is going to be awesome now. Might apply for press passes.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Barlivia said:


> So they should be, froch and kessler both have profiles in america even though they're both europeans. Has froch kept his IBF belt??


Yeah mate, unification!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kessler might take this.....Froch still shipped a few vs Bute, and if Kessler is still sharp enough to catch Carl, he can do some damage.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

its not a unification....Ward is WBA champ.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cant wait for this one, Froch KO imo


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I feel like a kid on Christmas


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

chatty said:


> My thirtieth birthday is going to be awesome now. Might apply for press passes.


I read that thirteenth. :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Well blow me.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, be alright this.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> its not a unification....Ward is WBA champ.


Meh. Froch isn't a real "world champion" either. Who cares.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Meh. Froch isn't a real "world champion" either. Who cares.


so its not a unification then is it....At least Frochs belt isn't "invented"


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I can dig it. A lot.

Should be interesting, Kessler has looked a bit more mobile in his more recent fights and doesn't rely on his guard as much. Hopefully Froch can make him stick around for a while and we can get a fight reminiscent of the first.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> so its not a unification then is it....At least Frochs belt isn't "invented"


All of the belts are invented  But yeah, Kessler's is a bit more blatant than most.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Excellent stuff.

Hope Showtime or HBO grab this.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> All of the belts are invented  But yeah, Kessler's is a bit more blatant than most.


True mate.....Shite eh.

Be better of no belts or promoters.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm still struggling to believe that this is actually happening. This fight is gonna be huge, I'm already ridiculously hyped.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is one of those fights where I'll torch the house in outrage if it gets cancelled.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

why's it in London ?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> why's it in London ?


Easier for the 5,000 Danes making the trip over.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Easier for the 5,000 Danes making the trip over.


I expect an influx of Essex girls to the capital that weekend.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Easier for the 5,000 Danes making the trip over.


fuck that.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> why's it in London ?


Froch said he never wanted to go to Copenhagen so cant expect Kessler to go to Nottingham


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

just jizzed in my pants


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fucking YES!!!! I'm there!!!!! This shit's going to be bigger than King Kong's posing pouch!!

Check out Wooddddddddya's thread for the Sky interview with Frochy


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Brilliant if this is in UK I might go. Froch will win this time round, hes only improved since their last fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Only just seen this! :happy YES

War Froch!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Anyone been to the O2 before? How far back are the cheap seats? Skint but I can't miss this


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

They are quite high Adam. The gradient going up is pretty steep compared to most places.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

How on earth is this going to turn a profit for Matchroom? This is a seriously expensive card just for the main event!


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> How on earth is this going to turn a profit for Matchroom? This is a seriously expensive card just for the main event!


Don't think that profits are their main concern for this fight, but it may go box office on sky possibly?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> How on earth is this going to turn a profit for Matchroom? This is a seriously expensive card just for the main event!


Pay-Per-View.

Saint Eddie has said before it will be needed for this fight to be made.

:eddie


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

for fuck sake not box office.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

#NewAgePromoting.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> They are quite high Adam. The gradient going up is pretty steep compared to most places.


Ahh right, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be a great view then? Might have to save up a few. More pennies


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Where do I want to be looking for a hotel for this?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

*Article: Carl Froch vs Mikkel Kessler, May 25th*

You can view the page at http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?595-Carl-Froch-vs-Mikkel-Kessler-May-25th


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice one Vano.

Don't think it matters what the IBF do, the belts have become meaningless in context to the fighters here, they are established and we all know Ward is the divisions real champion. Carl's probably better of saving his cash on sanctioning fees anyway.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Ahh right, so I'm guessing it wouldn't be a great view then? Might have to save up a few. More pennies


I saw UFC from the cheap seats there and the view was fine I thought although they had big screens up which probably helped. Ace venue


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hyped for this. I think froch will stop him in the mid rounds in a tear up!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just to let people know, May 25th hasn't been confirmed by Matchroom yet. Info only on Boxrec


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm not sure it'll be able to be on the 25th in London due to the Champions League final being at Wembley that night. I doubt Sky will want it clashing either, especially if this is going pay per view which it looks like it will be.

I don't think it can be the week before (18th) either because the mighty Chas & Dave are at the O2 that night.

The O2 is available for May 4th, I think. So it could be then.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully someone will be able to help me. Does anyone know what the ringside tickets at the O2 typically cost? Both outer and inner.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to help me. Does anyone know what the ringside tickets at the O2 typically cost? Both outer and inner.


Just buy any ticket then come along with me, LP and Marky


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll just get a ticket in the nosebleeds and bust the barricades with you guys then, haha. Still don't know how you lot managed that. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Hopefully someone will be able to help me. Does anyone know what the ringside tickets at the O2 typically cost? Both outer and inner.


For Groves-DeGale,

Ticket are priced at:
£500 - Ringside
£300 - Floor
£200 - Floor
£150 - Floor/Tier
£80 - Tier
£50 - Tier
£40 - Tier


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> For Groves-DeGale,
> 
> Ticket are priced at:
> £500 - Ringside
> ...


Ouch, didn't expect as much as £500 for ringside. Think I'll probably look at the £150 tickets.

Thanks, @Wallet. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm not sure it'll be able to be on the 25th in London due to the Champions League final being at Wembley that night. I doubt Sky will want it clashing either, especially if this is going pay per view which it looks like it will be.
> 
> I don't think it can be the week before (18th) either because the mighty Chas & Dave are at the O2 that night.
> 
> The O2 is available for May 4th, I think. So it could be then.


It'll be perfect for me if it is the 4th, as its my missus hen weekend!! :ibutt


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Eddie Hearn ‏@EddieHearn
Thousands asking about tickets for #frochkessler2 they will be released following 1st press conference which is scheduled for Monday 4th Feb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Are you going Wallace?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Are you going Wallace?


Possibly. Not sure at the moment.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

£500 for Ringside!? :amir


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

@Wickio Am I crashing round yours then?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> £500 for Ringside!? :amir


And that was for Groves/DeGale!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> @Wickio Am I crashing round yours then?


More than welcome to, man. My lounge is pretty big so I can accom for a few people if you fancy it!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> More than welcome to, man. My lounge is pretty big so I can accom for a few people if you fancy it!


I do! I'll be going for the cheapest tickets though&#8230;.got a wedding the week after, death grips two weeks before&#8230;.will have to get a cheap ass train up and back but I actually think this might be doable if you're goin' and I can crash!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> And that was for Groves/DeGale!


I dread to think how much Fast Eddie is going to charge.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I do! I'll be going for the cheapest tickets though&#8230;.got a wedding the week after, death grips two weeks before&#8230;.will have to get a cheap ass train up and back but I actually think this might be doable if you're goin' and I can crash!


I'll be there without a doubt so you're definitely fine to crash over if you need a roof for the night. Should have a few people over but there will definitely be space. :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Party at Wickio's arty :****


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Party at Wickio's arty :****


:lol:

More the merrier. Make it the CHB afterparty. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesn't Wickio live in Nottingham?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Doesn't Wickio live in Nottingham?


Not any more mate, I'm working just out of London. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Not any more mate, I'm working just out of London. :good


Ah fair enough. I'll make the afterparty then!  arty


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

****Carl Froch/Mikkel Kessler II Build Up Thread****

Frochy TKO10!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Did someone say house party? :jjj


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Did someone say house party? :jjj


No. They said horse party.

:horse


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Did someone say house party? :jjj


I'll be buying in a salmon platter and Ritz crackers.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> No. They said horse party.
> 
> :horse


How are you getting down?

:horse



Wickio said:


> I'll be buying in a salmon platter and Ritz crackers.


Get some Fox's Party Rings and I'm in.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Get some Fox's Party Rings and I'm in.


For you, Brian, I'll get two lots.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poll added :good

Will keep this updated with all the main info etc, I'm also gonna do a timeline for all the news with links to stories etc.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Froch decision imo

First one was so close (I did agree with the decision though iirc) and one's got better one's got worse since.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Gonna have to go Froch to get the decision in England.

The first fight was remarkably close and could have gone either way (I did have it to Carl marginally on the night, but I'm aware of my bias) and we have only seen improvements from Froch since then. He seems to have much more snap in his punches whereas before he seemed to be pushing them out much more deliberately, and he isn't relying solely on brute force tactics like he has in the past, though I'm sure Kessler will bring out the dog in him again.

Mikkel does look rejuvenated as of late though, but I wonder whether the Magee fight flatters him. He didn't exactly have it all his own way against Green the fight before, despite the hellacious KO to finish proceedings.

I can see the fight mirroring their first encounter in many ways, which is great for the fans, but I reckon Carl puts his foot down when he needs to this time rather than stepping back and admiring his own work.

Close but clear decision.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

What are the odds looking like? Wheres ray winstones giant head when you need it?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Steve Funn said:


> What are the odds looking like? Wheres ray winstones giant head when you need it?


I think I read the bookies have put Froch as a tight favourite, but I'm not certain. I'll have a bit of a scan about.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Froch is around a 4/6 favourite. That's how I'd price it too.

http://www.oddschecker.com/boxing/carl-froch-v-mikkel-kessler/winner


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

I was wondering if there might be a HUGE swing towards Froch and whether it'd be worth sticking a few quid on a Kessler decision but probably not by the looks of that, might change when people start putting more money down though


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Where do I want to be looking for a hotel for this?


I believe there's a holiday inn within a miles distance from the venue in north Greenwich. Beware if driving to the venue as parking at the O2 costs £20 a pop, possibly more as that was 3 years ago. North greenwich underground station is basically bang outside the venue which gives access to pretty much the entirety of London. Be aware though if the show runs on late, the last tube leaving from North Greenwich station is at 00.17.

Up the road a ways in Charlton, is a place called the antigallican hotel which is a cheap place to stay but the rooms are situated above a busy pub which is on the main road. And from what I can gather, the rooms are a bit dank and mouldy.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't really see much value in picking a winner outright in this, it's going to be close. 

Possibly money to be made on the over, or a draw? :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> How are you getting down?


By horse, of course. :horse

I'm not sure though. Train I guess. Think I'd just have to get some train to London then get on the underground to wherever's nearest the O2.

You coming?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I can't really see much value in picking a winner outright in this, it's going to be close.
> 
> Possibly money to be made on the over, or a draw? :think


You going to this? or will it be too close to the imminent arrival?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch certainly looking the CHB favourite according to the poll.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I can't really see much value in picking a winner outright in this, it's going to be close.
> 
> Possibly money to be made on the over, or a draw? :think


I imagine the over will be a pretty short price.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like its gonna be a massive CHB party then. 

Weatherspoons before, O2, then I'll be heading to the casino in Stratford. 24 hour booze


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Sounds like its gonna be a massive CHB party then.
> 
> Weatherspoons before, O2, then I'll be heading to the casino in Stratford. 24 hour booze


Sipping Jagerbombs like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

My only concern is when the show ends in terms on tube service. Hopefully we'll be out in time to hop on.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sipping Jagerbombs like there's no tomorrow.


:lol: You wasn't there man! The red bull was warm :deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> My only concern is when the show ends in terms on tube service. Hopefully we'll be out in time to hop on.


The O2 is usually pretty good with the tube. Jubilee line straight to the casino :deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The 25th is my birthday, so it'd be good if it ended up being on that day :yep


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The O2 is usually pretty good with the tube. Jubilee line straight to the casino :deal


I made the mistake of driving to Degale-Groves. Never again.

That casino is the boss, popped in after the Olympic opening ceremony. Might have to do the same here.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I made the mistake of driving to Degale-Groves. Never again.
> 
> That casino is the boss, popped in after the Olympic opening ceremony. Might have to do the same here.


Yeah it's quality mate. After the Haye - Chisora fight, me @Jay and @Holmes ended up there with Ben doughty. The plan was the stay until Khan - Garcia, but we ended up leaving. Got home just in time for the 3rd round


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The plan was the stay until Khan - Garcia, but we ended up leaving. Got home just in time for the 3rd round


You missed the 2 rounds where Khan completely dominated with his amazing boxing skills and fast hands then..


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> You missed the 2 rounds where Khan completely dominated with his amazing boxing skills and fast hands then..


Fortunately, I caught it the next day. I couldn't live with myself not seeing those well placed flurries


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> You missed the 2 rounds where Khan completely dominated with his amazing boxing skills and fast hands then..


:amir


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Can we go to Mickey's before, @Wickio?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Can we go to Mickey's before, @Wickio?


Goes without saying, it's just around the corner from Paddington Station so we can start the day there with some fish, chips and Tizer. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Goes without saying, it's just around the corner from Paddington Station so we can start the day there with some fish, chips and Tizer. :good


I'm sorry to break it to you... but Mickey's don't serve Tizer! :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

If there was ever a fight that called for a CHB get together it's this one. 
@Noonaldinho callously reminded me that I may be a bit tied up in May, so it's off the cards for me. :-(


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> If there was ever a fight that called for a CHB get together it's this one.
> @Noonaldinho callously reminded me that I may be a bit tied up in May, so it's off the cards for me. :-(


When is baby West due?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I'm sorry to break it to you... but Mickey's don't serve Tizer! :-(












We should try and arrange an interview with Enzo Mac there.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Not sure what im doing on this one yet.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> When is baby West due?


20th May.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> Not sure what im doing on this one yet.


You're coming to it. It's the English way.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 20th May.


You may miss the fight completely


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> You may miss the fight completely


Exactly. If he's born on fight night, I'm calling him Mikkel.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Exactly. If he's born on fight night, I'm calling him Mikkel.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Mikkel or Kes aren't bad names actually. :lol: Definitely do it if he's born on fight night.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Fuck that, call him Cobra.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Think I'll be doing this.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Exactly. If he's born on fight night, I'm calling him Mikkel.


What about Rachel?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> What about Rachel?







Best recording ever btw.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I might stick money on Froch by KO if I feel like screaming a little louder on the night. I won't oppose him, wouldn't feel right. Especially considering my dad will be bringing out all the fucking flags for Kessler despite barely watching any of his fights and just wanting to root against the Brit, so am I fuck sticking a bit on the side for Kessler to win. Froch all the way, think he could take him out tbh, is another Bute demolishing out of the question? I don't think so.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Kalle seems like a decent bloke, had him pinned as a bit of a weasel following the Froch-Kessler/Abraham negotiations and back-stabbings, but he seems like an honest enough guy, just one who spotted enough naivety in Mick Hennessy to fuck him over.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

FROCH BY EXTREME KNOCK THE FUCK OUT


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I hope to god that they've thrown the June 15th idea out of the window because I'll be at download festival, anything else and I still have a small chance of making it to the fight


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I hope to god that they've thrown the June 15th idea out of the window because I'll be at download festival, anything else and I still have a small chance of making it to the fight


I heavily doubt it will be in June. All signs point towards April and May as the possible dates.

Besides, Froch-Kessler II >>> Download. :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hope it's not April. That would clash with the football season.

I imagine it would be a nightmare getting a hotel for the same night as the Champions League final too.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I heavily doubt it will be in June. All signs point towards April and May as the possible dates.
> 
> Besides, Froch-Kessler II >>> Download. :good


I know froch-Kessler > download but that's not much use when I already have a £200 ticket to download :lol:
And I know may and April are more likely but June 15th was mentioned and I wish it wasn't because now I'll always have that on the back of my mind :lol:


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

my mrs loves london so this does seem like a good time to go for a weekend..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Any more news/rumours on venue and date?


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

mrs is all excited now.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Hope it's not April. That would clash with the football season.
> 
> I imagine it would be a nightmare getting a hotel for the same night as the Champions League final too.


I booked a hotel near the O2 this week for 150 for the Friday and saturday nights 25th/26th i think it is... I cancelled though and booked another one as there is fuck all in the way of pubs and stuff near the o2.. I ended up paying 220 for the two nights.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just read an interview with Sauerland , he expects more than the 5000 fans that travelled to Cardiff to travel to Manchester or London!



Manchester!!! Football stadium maybe?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

http://m.skysports.com/article/boxing//8411076


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> http://m.skysports.com/article/boxing//8411076


*Promoter Kalle Sauerland has revealed that Mikkel Kessler is readying himself for another war against Carl Froch.*

The rematch between the super-middleweight rivals was confirmed this week, with the date and UK venue yet to be decided, and the pair are expected to serve up a thrilling contest.

There was plenty of drama in their first meeting in 2010 with Froch and Kessler battling for 12 gruelling rounds before the Dane took a points victory in Denmark.

Sauerland admits his fighter is relishing the return bout and responded with a message of intent when told he would be facing Froch again.

He said: "It's going to be a war. Mikkel, when I told him, I sent it to him by SMS and he replied: 'I'm ready for war'. So he's ready for it."

When asked about Kessler's decision to face Froch on British soil, Sauerland added: "He's a man of his word, he made a promise.

"For us as promoters it was always clear, the first fight being in Denmark, the second fight had to be over here. No problem with that. He's been over to the UK before. We're looking for a different result this time."
Invasion

Kessler is hugely popular in his home country and brought an army of fans for his last trip to these shores in 2007, a points loss to Joe Calzaghe, and Sauerland predicts another Viking invasion.

"I've been asked a few times, how many do I expect to come over? Wherever we do it, we'll look to get a lot over," he said.

"The last time there were 5,000 there for the Calzaghe fight, and that was in Cardiff, so if it ends up in London or Manchester then it's going to be even more.

"It's a huge fight. In Denmark, people say is it bigger than Calzaghe? I say yeah of course it is. It's a different time in his career, he needs to win. We've got the backdrop of what happened in the first fight, so it sets it all up for an absolute classic."

Kessler's career has been disrupted by injuries in recent years, but Sauerland insists his boxing skills haven't diminished and believes he will be in peak condition for Froch.

"I think the injury problems haven't changed the way he fights," he said.

"If you look at his last two fights, I won't put them in the bracket of Carl Froch of course, he finished Allan Green with a left hook to the chin and he finished Brian Magee with a right cross to the body. So he's a guy who can throw every punch.

"We don't really need to sell Kessler too much. He's looking forward to it. The only problem Mikkel Kessler's ever had is he's almost addicted to training.

"He's one of these super fit guys. Some of our other world champions, sometimes I give them a kick when a fight comes along, but there's no problem there.

"He's motivated. He wants to put another one over Carl, we're confident that's going to happen."


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Ever wonder what the Danish press think of Carl Froch?










:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol: He's nailed Froch's face completely.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: That's funny but Froch is going to make Kessler look very stupid


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> :lol: That's funny but Froch is going to make Kessler look very stupid












Nuff knows.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

innit


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Kessler by decision, Froch to acknowledge defeat legititmately on the night and then say he is the best 168 pounder in the world two weeks later


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

No chance, Kessler is criminally over rated


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Ever wonder what the Danish press think of Carl Froch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Hope it's not April. That would clash with the football season.
> 
> I imagine it would *be a nightmare getting a hotel* for the same night as the Champions League final too.


heh heh heh

:hey


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no Jay


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> heh heh heh
> 
> :hey


Can we stay at yours?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't wait for this. I think froch's gonna fuck him up and stop him in about 8-10 rounds.

WAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be there for sure. Hotel booked with late checkout and a few quid to burn. Get there early, hit Camden and arrive at stadium for a beer then watch show and then go to the casino Cano said, its mint there and a great call by Vano. Nice to meet Ben too, nice fella!

Fancy Froch to win on points against a fading Kessler.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I'll be there for sure. Hotel booked with late checkout and a few quid to burn. Get there early, hit Camden and arrive at stadium for a beer then watch show and then go to the casino Cano said, its mint there and a great call by Vano. Nice to meet Ben too, nice fella!
> 
> Fancy Froch to win on points against a fading Kessler.


Good to see you here pal, I'm looking to go to this, where you booked to stay? how much? I wanted to wait till its confirmed incase Eddie puts it on the Sunday night


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Good to see you here pal, I'm looking to go to this, where you booked to stay? how much? I wanted to wait till its confirmed incase Eddie puts it on the Sunday night


I haven't yet mate, re reading that post I was vague. I meant hotel booked with late checkout as in it will be. I get paid next week and will be booking up on the 31st. I'll let you know where and price etc. I'll either book in Stratford by Casino or by stadium. I love Camden for a night out but for chatting you won't beat the casino as its got a bar, seating and even club section. I'm going all out mate to be honest, going for nice tickets like 100+ as it'll be a war.

Isn't this same day as CL final? Probably a late start to cater for that? Can't see it being a Sunday fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> I haven't yet mate, re reading that post I was vague. I meant hotel booked with late checkout as in it will be. I get paid next week and will be booking up on the 31st. I'll let you know where and price etc. I'll either book in Stratford by Casino or by stadium. I love Camden for a night out but for chatting you won't beat the casino as its got a bar, seating and even club section. I'm going all out mate to be honest, going for nice tickets like 100+ as it'll be a war.
> 
> Isn't this same day as CL final? Probably a late start to cater for that? Can't see it being a Sunday fight.


Yeah Saturday 25th is the CL final so I don't see it being then. It could be the Sunday because it's a bank holiday weekend. Would be a bit unusual of course but then it's a one-off event anyway. I reckon having it on the Sunday night could be great.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah Saturday 25th is the CL final so I don't see it being then. It could be the Sunday because it's a bank holiday weekend. Would be a bit unusual of course but then it's a one-off event anyway. I reckon having it on the Sunday night could be great.


Great!

I hope its then now.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> 20th May.


Hmmm, does this mean that on New Years Eve I congratulated you for having a child almost 5 months before it was due?

Ain't I the clever one.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


>


:clap:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:ibutt:ibutt:lp:lp I just want an announcement about this soon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Hmmm, does this mean that on New Years Eve I congratulated you for having a child almost 5 months before it was due?
> 
> Ain't I the clever one.


Yes, it does. :lol:No problem though, the thought was there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Is it definitely that weekend? I've heard it might be April.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Is it definitely that weekend? I've heard it might be April.


I think that was just a rumour due to the Farrell benifit event being changed due to a Major show,


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch's missus is due to give birth in April, surely this will have bearing on the date .


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm so excited for this doe.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Yes, it does. :lol:No problem though, the thought was there.


I am suitably embarrassed. Was going to go back to check how I actually made this error but I don't think I even want to know.

Consider my congratulations to be the first then, I was just getting it in early.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Ever wonder what the Danish press think of Carl Froch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think that was just a rumour due to the Farrell benifit event being changed due to a Major show,


That will be the Khan card.

I think April is a possibility though.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> That will be the Khan card.
> 
> I think April is a possibility though.


Even so close to Mrs F's due date?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Even so close to Mrs F's due date?


I don't know, I've seen it mentioned though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The IBF-WBA world title unification bout will involve a multi-million pound purse for both decorated fighters and is expected to mark Sky Box Office's return to placing boxing on a pay-per-view platform, following its withdrawal in 2011. The pay-per-view element is expected to be finalised in the next week.

Barney Francis, MD of Sky Sports, pulled the plug on pay-per-view boxing events following David Haye's contests against Audley Harrison and Wladimir Klitschko, and Amir Khan's fights which were failing to pull audiences.

Site visits for the promoters at the 02 Arena, London and the Manchester Arena are taking place this week, with the London venue set for 17,000 and Manchester capable of holding 19,000 spectators.

"The details in their entirety have not been signed yet," promoter Eddie Hearn revealed to Telegraph Sport. "But for a fight of huge magnitude, like Froch-Kessler to take place, pay-per-view is a necessity."

"There are only three potential pay-per-view fights in the UK at the moment. Froch-Kessler, Kell Brook against Amir Khan, and Tyson Fury against David Price, at heavyweight."

Hearn, MD of Matchroom Sport, is the only British promoter currently signed with Sky Sports, and has a 20-fight deal in 2013, which includes six Prizefighter events - with an outright winner after seven three-round contests in one evening - and fourteen Saturday fight night dates.

Hearn disclosed that May 25, and the 02 Arena is "a strong possibility" but would not rule out the Manchester Arena winning the day. The Champion's League final also takes place across London at Wembley Stadium on May 25.

"We know roughly what we want to do, we are scaling the venues. But demand has been ridiculous already," Hearn told Telegraph Sport. "We have been inundated with thousands of calls."

"We are even expecting around 5,000 Danes to travel over. Tickets will go on sale on Feb 4." That day will coincide with the first press conference in London, when Froch and Kessler will sit together on the dais.

"May 25 is a great day for a captive TV audience with the Champion's League final taking place at Wembley Stadium that day. Obviously, it would be on after the final whistle."

That would mean Froch and Kessler facing off just after 11pm in the evening.

"This was the toughest negotiation I've been involved in for Carl of the four fights we have promoted him," admitted Hearn. "Two champions, two huge names, and

Kessler needed huge money to come out of Copenhagen. He's as big a star in Denmark as David Beckham is here."

Hearn added: "It boils down to the fact that they both want the fight, they both like the fight because it's a proper fight and in legacy terms a fight they both need to win."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...cted-to-be-pay-per-view-says-Eddie-Hearn.html


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hearn showing us the future of boxing promotion by re-introducing PPV.

:eddie

#NewAgePromoting


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

fucking hope it does end up at manchester arena


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

PPV the same night as Champions League final seems a weird decision


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

tdw said:


> PPV the same night as Champions League final seems a weird decision


Great advertising opportunity though "and later on that night, after the football" esp. considering neither fighter is really well known to to casual fans to the extent Hatton, Khan etc were/are.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think I'd prefer Manchester to London. Never been before.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Great advertising opportunity though "and later on that night, after the football" esp. considering neither fighter is really well known to to casual fans to the extent Hatton, Khan etc were/are.


Yep

Also think how many people who wouldnt normally bother ordering ppv for froch vs kessler probably will when theyre either a bit pissed after having a few during the footy, or with mates, or both.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm on holiday when its on so my main concern is that Showtime or HBO pick it up.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'm on holiday when its on so my main concern is that Showtime or HBO pick it up.


There has been a few boxing shows on a Saturday afternoon over here recently so here's hoping!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I'm on holiday when its on so my main concern is that Showtime or HBO pick it up.


Where you going Gaz?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I think I'd prefer Manchester too!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Apparently Bute is fighting for the WBC on the same night and Eddie is dropping hints that it could be on the undercard. Highly doubt it'll be in the UK but that would be a superb addition.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Apparently Bute is fighting for the WBC on the same night and Eddie is dropping hints that it could be on the undercard. Highly doubt it'll be in the UK but that would be a superb addition.


There's more chance of me fighting on the undercard than someone like Bute.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> There's more chance of me fighting on the undercard than someone like Bute.


It's equally as likely that you'll be fighting for a bogus WBC belt though.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

If this is PPV, then I for one will not be buying it. Good fight but not worthy of a return to PPV IMO. I guess Barlow's will be busy. Already pay enough with Sky Sports and BoxNation and Froch Kessler 2 is not PPV material.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Webzcas said:


> If this is PPV, then I for one will not be buying it. Good fight but not worthy of a return to PPV IMO. I guess Barlow's will be busy. Already pay enough with Sky Sports and BoxNation and Froch Kessler 2 is not PPV material.


What is a PPV worthy fight then?


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

This may be the first fight I go to, really excited for it. :ibutt Not sure about dates and how life will be with baby Flash, but you are all making a great case for it! I'll be keeping a beady eye open for details on dates and venue.

Oh, and nice one on the article @Vano-irons I'm sorry to say all I could see was this...










:yep


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> This may be the first fight I go to, really excited for it. :ibutt Not sure about dates and blah blah, but you are all making a great case for it! I'll be keeping a beady eye open for details on dates and venue.


Tickets apparently on sale 4th Feb so everything will be released prior to that press conference I hope


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Tickets apparently on sale 4th Feb so everything will be released prior to that press conference I hope


Nice one thanks :good

Last time I went to the O2 and had a hotel booked it didn't end so well. Show finished and there was a mad rush for the last tube. Mrs Flash and I abandoned and went to get a taxi but the tunnel was closed and had to take a great big diversion, getting us back after an age and at great expense (to a hotel we could actually SEE from the taxi rank in the first place). It licked balls.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just bought tickets to see The Ataris in Cardiff in April instead.

The Ataris > Froch-Kessler II.

@Wallet


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Ataris? Hot damn, haven't heard them in a long old time. I had the Broken Hearts, next 12 exits album on heavy rotation back in about 2001. I think I saw them at some point too, at day long festival in Nottingham, with the Vandals (who put on a hell of a show).

Probably no match for Froch Kessler, but better than a night's moping!


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> What is a PPV worthy fight then?


In the current climate, not many. I would probably buy Fury v Price, Broner v Burns and Vitali v Haye if they all got made and were put on PPV. But seeing the number two take on the number three SMW is not PPV IMO and unlike most, this fight doesn't get me that excited.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Webzcas said:


> In the current climate, not many. I would probably buy Fury v Price, Broner v Burns and Vitali v Haye if they all got made and were put on PPV. But seeing the number two take on the number three SMW is not PPV IMO and unlike most, this fight doesn't get me that excited.


So you'd pay to watch Fury - Price but not Froch - Kessler? Are you joking?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Webzcas said:


> In the current climate, not many. I would probably buy Fury v Price, Broner v Burns and Vitali v Haye if they all got made and were put on PPV. But seeing the number two take on the number three SMW is not PPV IMO and unlike most, this fight doesn't get me that excited.


Don't understand this at all but fair enough.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Each to their own, but youd rather watch top 15 vs top 30 Heavy? 

Only figh possibly bigger on your list is Vitali Haye, but that's due to Hayes 'celebrity'. In a boxing sense especially from a British point of view this fight is meg.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Webzcas said:


> In the current climate, not many. I would probably buy *Fury v Price*, Broner v Burns and *Vitali v Haye* if they all got made and were put on PPV. But seeing the* number two take on the number three* SMW is not PPV IMO and unlike most, this fight doesn't get me that excited.


:think plus you could even argue that Abril is the top lightweight

dont really get it and this will be a cracking fight, if there was one fight I'd pay PPV for this year, it would be this but each to their own


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

There are no fights out there worthy of PPV in the UK. PPV should be the cash out. When a fighter is so huge people will pay a premium to see them. When they make big money at the gate and tv money is a bonus. 

Not to pay inflated salaries.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Just bought tickets to see The Ataris in Cardiff in April instead.
> 
> The Ataris > Froch-Kessler II.
> 
> @Wallet


:gayfight2


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

the only fight that screamed out PPV was pacquiao vs mayweather, nothing else is PPV in UK.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> There are no fights out there worthy of PPV in the UK. PPV should be the cash out. When a fighter is so huge people will pay a premium to see them. When they make big money at the gate and tv money is a bonus.
> 
> Not to pay inflated salaries.





EnglishWay said:


> the only fight that screamed out PPV was pacquiao vs mayweather, nothing else is PPV in UK.


:deal it should be when two massive names in there own right fight, and there is a demand that warrants PPV. Not just when a name" fights, or there's a fight of interest on


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Look at the bright side. At least this PPV isn't on Primetime


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> the only fight that screamed out PPV was pacquiao vs mayweather, nothing else is PPV in UK.


Not to UK fans, not that many casuals will wait up till 4am.


----------



## fl3x (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't wait for this fight as far as i'm concerned will be the fight of the year the 12th round in their last fight is probably my faviourite in bocing(and is why joe ducked carl) Personally not a huge fan of froch but as far as getting in the ring and doing his job nobody can knock him. 

Think froch will do it TKO very late on can't see either man knocking the other out granite chin and all that. as far as the old saying can't teach an old dog new tricks carl is proof you can, he's improved so much since these two last met.

as far as the winner meeting ward goes think ward would still beat either of these guys but he's so boring effective but boring personally i'd place him above mayweather in the p4p list but he's still boring


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> the only fight that screamed out PPV was pacquiao vs mayweather, nothing else is PPV in UK.


3 years ago.. I would have paid PPV for this.. Now... I wouldn't stay up to watch it if it was free.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

fl3x said:


> Can't wait for this fight as far as i'm concerned will be the fight of the year the 12th round in their last fight is probably my faviourite in bocing(and is why joe ducked carl) Personally not a huge fan of froch but as far as getting in the ring and doing his job nobody can knock him.
> 
> Think froch will do it TKO very late on can't see either man knocking the other out granite chin and all that. as far as the old saying can't teach an old dog new tricks carl is proof you can, he's improved so much since these two last met.
> 
> as far as the winner meeting ward goes think ward would still beat either of these guys but he's so boring effective but boring personally i'd place him above mayweather in the p4p list but he's still boring


Calzaghe ducked Froch after the Kessler fight?

When Calzaghe had already beaten a better version of Kessler, also he'd been retired 2 years and Carl was tied up I the Super 6 for 2 years after!

Hardly a 'duck'


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I went to MAnchester saturday to a show at the Mnachester arena and thought it was spot on, would prefer it there over London on that date.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Date/Venue are being announced this week aren't they? Any indication as to what day they're going to announce it on.. I have a feeling they have nothing sorted and it's going to be pushed back a week.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Date/Venue are being announced this week aren't they? Any indication as to what day they're going to announce it on.. I have a feeling they have nothing sorted and it's going to be pushed back a week.


I think there's a presser due on the 4th


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hearn tweeted late last week saying that venue date will be announced this week and tickets on sale 2pm Monday 4th Feb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Some Canadians on twitter seem to think that it's on for the 27th April. Don't see why they'd know before anyone else but it is a Saturday..


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Canada knows all.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is there two threads for this?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Why is there two threads for this?


It's because the other one was from an article that Vano put up. Just merged them :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's because the other one was from an article that Vano put up. Just merged them :good


Good man, I just wanna know the date and venue!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=61910#ixzz2JUTObwb9
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

The super middleweight unification between Carl Froch (30-2, 22 KOs) and Mikkel Kessler (46-2, 35 KOs) is heading to a date of April 27th, according to sources with knowledge of the details. The original date being circulated was May 25th. The venue will reportedly end up being the O2 Arena in London. The winner of the match will 90 days to deal with IBF mandatory challenger Adonis Stevenson, which means the fight has to happen no later than July 27. Kessler first faced Froch in 2010 as part of the Super Six tournament and won a twelve round unanimous decision.

"according to sources with knowledge of the details" :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not sure how it effects anything but Pink is on tour at the O2 that night..

:merchant


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not sure how it effects anything but Pink is on tour at the O2 that night..
> 
> :merchant


The other day Froch said Our Rachael is due to give birth in April, so would he want a massive fight so early to the birth. Also she's bound to give him earache whith that gob.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I guess if she's due early April it's unlikely to be too much of a problem. Hardly ideal preparation though either way.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

"Carl, its Rob, why ay ya at traynin?"

"Erm well me duck , me n't wife am at ant'natal class, then I got DIY at me propties t'do "


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Sauerland just tweeted saying "Stay tuned here tomorrow for date and venue announcement, Tickets onsale monday"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Sky to launch new style Froch vs Kessler pay per view ? *

Rumours have surrounded the forthcoming Carl Froch versus Mikkel Kessler bout, being a return to the Sky PPV format which garnered criticism following the farcical David Haye vs Audley Harrison bout.

But it has emerged that Sky may be trialling a new approach to bolstering funds, by charging non-Sky Sports subscribers for a £9.99 "Day Pass" to their range of sports channels for a 24-hour period.

The broadcasting giant has recently launched Now TV which will offer this pass service, which enables PC's, smart phones, consoles and internet-ready televisions to access content normally reserved for Sky satellite customers.

BSkyB chief executive Jeremy Darroch said: "We think that a day pass is going to be attractive.

"We think it will work well alongside Sky Sports and will complement (subscription packages) well, it a way to extend Sky Movies, Sky Sports and later entertainment channels to an entirely new set of customers."

We believe this is the right approach to it's existing subscribers, whom have been angered at paying extra monies to watch boxing on the platform, where other sports such as football are included at no additional cost for marquee games.

http://www.livefight.com/news.php?news_id=2410&y=2013&m=01

:think


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> *Sky to launch new style Froch vs Kessler pay per view ? *
> 
> Rumours have surrounded the forthcoming Carl Froch versus Mikkel Kessler bout, being a return to the Sky PPV format which garnered criticism following the farcical David Haye vs Audley Harrison bout.
> 
> ...


If they want it to take off , for a start get it working with tablets other than Ipad !


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

:bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not really a patriotic person, but it really pisses me off when anyone English says they're supporting Kessler. I don't know why, it just fucking gets to me. So there's no fucking way I'm watching it at home with my dad cheering Kessler. I'll end up twatting him.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

still hoping on manchester arena, always a good view there too.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> still hoping on manchester arena, always a good view there too.


Gareh A Davies just tweetsd sayi g its confirmed for o2 , Date announced Monday


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Gareh A Davies just tweetsd sayi g its confirmed for o2 , Date announced Monday


wankers.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Kessler will be unconscious within 8


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Kalle+NisseSauerland ‏@SauerlandBros
Confirmation: KESSLER V FROCH II, May 25, O2 London - tickets on sale coming Monday noon (UK time) #warriorscollide #war #frochkessler2

There we have it boys. :ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So champions league night then. Interesting.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> So champions league night then. Interesting.


Sky will definitely have plans to link the two. The date wouldn't have been picked otherwise, I'm sure.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Tickets will be priced £40, £60, £80, £100, £150, £200, £300 & ringside seats £500. Get an email alert: http://www.frochvkessler2.com


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

The marketing is already looking great for this fight. It has its own official Twitter and Facebook accounts as well as a website just for the fight. This has the potential to be massive.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if the tickets be sold on O2 arena website? Which arena seats give best view without spending megabucks? <=£100

Seating plan for O2 boxing http://www.theo2.co.uk/seating-plan/index.php?id=1679

Thanks for any help


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

What tickets are everyone going for then?

I'll do a thread closer to the time regarding drink spots.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> What tickets are everyone going for then?


No idea which price is for which area but might just go for the £80 ones. Are you sorting yours out straight away on Monday?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Travelodge booooooooooked!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> No idea which price is for which area but might just go for the £80 ones. Are you sorting yours out straight away on Monday?


Yeah ill be grabbing mine as soon as they go on sale. Do u want me to get you one?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm probably going £60 tickets


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Travelodge booooooooooked!


If its a shithole, just blame the twat who recommended it


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah ill be grabbing mine as soon as they go on sale. Do u want me to get you one?


Is that alright mate? Might as well seeing as I'll be going over on my own anyway. I'll send you the money over tomorrow if that's cool :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is that alright mate? Might as well seeing as I'll be going over on my own anyway. I'll send you the money over tomorrow if that's cool :good


Yeah no bother mate. Do me a favour tho and txt me Sunday/Monday morning to remind me coz I'll forget otherwise.

Not in any rush for the money. Just received a bonus and pay rise, so you can give it to me on the night if you want


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yeah no bother mate. Do me a favour tho and txt me Sunday/Monday morning to remind me coz I'll forget otherwise.
> 
> Not in any rush for the money. Just received a bonus and pay rise, so you can give it to me on the night if you want


Nice one. You're a legend mate. :good

Well I can send over the money whenever if you need it but cool. Cheers pal


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> If its a shithole, just blame the twat who recommended it


:huh you said It was a very affluent area


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :huh you said It was a very affluent area


:lol: it's ok, I'll look after you. All 5ft 7 of me


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

hope we get Buffer!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> hope we get Buffer!!!


Did you not watch BN tonight?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Did you not watch BN tonight?


No , not long got in? Was the silver fox not on best form?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> No , not long got in? Was the silver fox not on best form?


:lol:
@Roe @Vano-irons @Pabby @Lunny @King Horse


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> No , not long got in? Was the silver fox not on best form?


He read out that Sturm beat Soliman then just as Sturm goes up to him to say unlucky, Buffer changes his mind and says that actually Soliman won. He then confirms the proper decision about 3 times until the German crowd realise and start to boo. Was funny.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> He read out that Sturm beat Soliman then just as Sturm goes up to him to say unlucky, Buffer changes his mind and says that actually Soliman won. He then confirms the proper decision about 3 times until the German crowd realise and start to boo. Was funny.


:lol:

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaareeeeeennn Bakeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: perfect timing Brett!

After tonight I'd prefer Mark Burdis


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Imagine if Buffer shouted out a Froch win then changed his mind to Kessler, there would be a riot!


Noonaldinho said:


> :lol:
> 
> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaareeeeeennn Bakeeeeeeeeeer


:lol:


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Think ill get the £60 ticket, maybes £80.

Then I just need to find somewhere to get my head down and book travel and sorted

Its my thirtieth bday bash so gonna have a mental weekend. All my mates are skinflints though so I'll have to meet up with some of you guys so I'm not a Norman like.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

chatty said:


> Think ill get the £60 ticket, maybes £80.
> 
> Then I just need to find somewhere to get my head down and book travel and sorted
> 
> Its my thirtieth bday bash so gonna have a mental weekend. All my mates are skinflints though so I'll have to meet up with some of you guys so I'm not a Norman like.


I got Travelodge in Woolwich for £25 on Friday, so look into that mate


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I got Travelodge in Woolwich for £25 on Friday, so look into that mate


Think I'm gonna stay at the Travelodge in Greenwich.

@chatty definitely have do to a meet up for sure :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Midday tomorrow for tickets!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Imagine if Buffer shouted out a Froch win then changed his mind to Kessler, there would be a riot!
> 
> :lol:


I think Kessler would be getting the Hagler/Witherspoon treatment.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Where is best to sit? Im thinking 102/111?! Without spending much more than £100 a ticket.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch grinds out a very hard fought points win. A 115-113 or 116-112 card will be read and Carl can claim revenge.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I got Travelodge in Woolwich for £25 on Friday, so look into that mate


Yeah ill check that out, gonna try and book everything up tomorrow


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I've been reliving the Froch / Bute fight all morning in work. Buzzing for this!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure if it is common knowledge, but I have confirmation that HBO are broadcasting this fight Stateside.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wish it wasn't in London. Too confusing to sort out travel :lol:

Think I'm gonna get train from Bristol to Paddington. Then from there to Deptford Bridge to the travelodge where I'll probably stay. From there to North Greenwich and we're there.. I think. With about a dozen changes in between.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Wish it wasn't in London. Too confusing to sort out travel :lol:
> 
> Think I'm gonna get train from Bristol to Paddington. Then from there to Deptford Bridge to the travelodge where I'll probably stay. From there to North Greenwich and we're there.. I think. With about a dozen changes in between.


I think once you're in London you'll be fine. I'm driving to the Travelodge, early check in Then tube to whereever for few beers, then tube to o2, cab back to Travelodge


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Not sure if it is common knowledge, but I have confirmation that HBO are broadcasting this fight Stateside.


I think Eddie tweeted saying it'll be a 11 o'clock fight. Although would make sense to do it later incase CL final runs over and would be better for the yanks. I wouldnt mind a midnight ringwalk!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Press conference meant to be on sky sports news in the next few minutes. No doubt they'll fuck it up by only showing about a minute of it live then cut it off if it gets good..


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: London is easy! There's a tube station every 30 seconds.

You northerners sicken me! But I'll do a separate thread on my lunch hour regarding travel arrangements for you all


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Press conference meant to be on sky sports news in the next few minutes. No doubt they'll fuck it up by only showing about a minute of it live then cut it off if it gets good..


Just said theyre going to hear from both fighters nexx


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: London is easy! There's a tube station every 30 seconds.
> 
> You northerners sicken me! But I'll do a separate thread on my lunch hour regarding travel arrangements for you all


I've never known a fella from Bristol called a northerner :lol:


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: London is easy! There's a tube station every 30 seconds.
> 
> You northerners sicken me! But I'll do a separate thread on my lunch hour regarding travel arrangements for you all


big fucking hassle london is !!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

we're live!


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

5 min showing from ssn lol


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope they do a documentary for this


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Hope they do a documentary for this


off course they will with it being on sky box office.

hype hype hype


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> off course they will with it being on sky box office.
> 
> hype hype hype


I dont mind this being box office to be fair. I'd rather it be box office and it happen, rather than it not happen


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*The world title unification contest between Carl Froch and Mikkel Kessler will be shown live on Sky Box Office HD.*

Following their first meeting in April 2010, which Boxing News called "one of the best fights of the modern era," the rematch between the two super-middleweight kings will headline after a strong undercard.

Froch's impressive win over Canadian Lucian Bute in 2012 was considered one of the fights of the year and has set up a return clash with two-weight world champion Kessler.

Victory for Froch would line up the opportunity for a career-defining rematch with the division's No 1 name Andre Ward.

The Dane is unbeaten since 2009 and widely regarded as one of the most dangerous super-middleweights in the world with 46 victories to his name.

Speaking about the event, IBF champion Carl Froch said: "Fighting on Sky Box Office puts me up there with the modern British stars like Lennox Lewis, Prince Naseem Hamed, Ricky Hatton and David Haye and viewers are going to get the full ruthless Carl Froch experience.

"This time the fight will have a different ending, and it's one that the Dane is not going to like."

WBA champion Kessler said: "I look forward to fighting on Sky again and this will be an incredible fight.

"Our first meeting was a classic, the best fight ever on Danish soil. I promised Carl a rematch and here I am, ready to come to England and beat him again.

"I love travelling to the UK, I've always been treated very well over there. My mother is English, so there is some British blood inside me. Add to that my Danish fighting spirit, my power and my skills and you know that Froch will be in trouble.

"The Viking Warrior is ready for war and the Cobra is going down."

Sky Sports viewers can follow all the build-up to the event including the documentary series 'Behind The Ropes,' which gives unique access to both boxers' training camps, Countdown specials, the weekly magazine programme Ringside, plus the latest news and analysis from both camps on Sky Sports News HD.

Additional interviews and blogs from our experts - including former world cruiserweight champion Johnny Nelson - plus the Ringside Toe 2 Toe programme will also be available online.

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...face-Mikkel-Kessler-live-on-Sky-Box-Office-HD


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

So is Box Office back now then, seems pointless making an annuncement that they were going to stop it if they are bringing it back within 2 years


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

> Carl Froch said: "Fighting on Sky Box Office puts me up there with the modern British stars like Lennox Lewis, Prince Naseem Hamed, Ricky Hatton and David Haye"


:amir


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

hearn probably talked sky round and told them he can make it work.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

chatty said:


> So is Box Office back now then, seems pointless making an annuncement that they were going to stop it if they are bringing it back within 2 years


I think its about how they use SBO, if they have certain fighters and they're SBO no matter who the opponent is it wont work, but for the massive fights like this, it'll be ok imo


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think its about how they use SBO, if they have certain fighters and they're SBO no matter who the opponent is it wont work, but for the massive fights like this, it'll be ok imo


I dont mind the big fights being on there, just think Sky should have kept their gobs shut. They've basically has a 2-3 fight break from it and then tried to make out they were doing everyone a favour when the truth was that they just didnt have any showcase fights to put on in that period. Should have just left it be and not announce any until they had a fight worthy of it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Waiting room is open


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

What tickets you all getting?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

FAcility fee and service charge the robbing bastards


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

This waiting room malarky takes it's sweet time.....


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ticket purchased - just need to sort stay out now


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

stuck in waiting room....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Ticket purchased - just need to sort stay out now


Which price did you go for mate?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bastard ticketing system!!!! Why doesn't it just show the available areas and let you select rather than job you into any area in price range.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

da fucks going on with the system. Im selecting 5 tickets + 'I will accept split seats' but its not finding anything? WTF


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Bastard ticketing system!!!! Why doesn't it just show the available areas and let you select rather than job you into any area in price range.


I think its cause tickets going so quick by time you select it someone else may have had them too!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I went £60 tickets, hope my brothers ok with heights :lol:


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

fucking things not finding any tickets whatsoever,, wtf is happening with this stupid thing


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Having major problems on my end


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

=\


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

the ticketing system seems to be reluctant to find any tickets whatsoever


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Which price did you go for mate?


I just got the cheapys, They looked no worse that most of the £60 seats so I thought fuck it. I would have prob got the £80 quid ones but I didn't want to risk spending too much cash when I haven't got a secure job - sods law that I got some more work on as soon as I'd processed it and then got called up for another job interview 2 mins later:lol:

Booked up for two days stay at the same lodge as @Noonaldinho - just need to sort travel and spending money out now.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

same here ffs


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Having major problems on my end


Eh?????? I just sat in waiting room for 10 mins and it popped up?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:happy Yes Vano!

The next 3 months can just fuck off now. Bring on May 25th!

WAR both of them.. :bbb


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Waiting for the missus to get back to me before I buy tickets. Hopefully there's some good £80/100 seats left by tonight, there should be.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank fuck - got my 2 x £100 tickets. Not quite where I wanted but was pleased to get some in the end!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :happy Yes Vano!
> 
> The next 3 months can just fuck off now. Bring on May 25th!
> 
> WAR both of them.. :bbb


Where are you fellas?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Where are you fellas?


Block 117.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck sake, I'm agitated as fuck. Just want to buy the tickets and have it done. Not gonna be able to get them until tonight. Argh.

There doesn't look to be that much difference between 1c and 1d for £20 either.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOM!

4 tickets coming my way!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We'll all have to get a session on for it.

Who's confirmed: @Roe @Vano-irons @Noonaldinho @kingcobra
@Thomas!! ? @Flash Jab - if yous get your tickets sorted


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't wipe the smile off my face!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> We'll all have to get a session on for it.
> 
> Who's confirmed: @Roe @Vano-irons @Noonaldinho @kingcobra
> @Thomas!! ? @Flash Jab - if yous get your tickets sorted


 @Mandanda got his tickets sorted I think sure he'll be around
@Wickio @Wallet @LP @Markyboy86 @otherpeople - you in guys?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Mandanda got his tickets sorted I think sure he'll be around
> 
> @Wickio @Wallet @LP @Markyboy86 @otherpeople - you in guys?


i'm in. not got tickets yet though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Block 117.


What price?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Mandanda got his tickets sorted I think sure he'll be around
> 
> @Wickio @Wallet @LP @Markyboy86 @otherpeople - you in guys?


Wasnt @Flea going too?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I can't wipe the smile off my face!


This :deal


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


>


Thanks Roe


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

you lads want to be quick. 9,000 sold in 20 minutes


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I've never known a fella from Bristol called a northerner :lol:


Anything north of Watford = Northerner


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

10,000 gone now according SSN


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I've never known a fella from Bristol called a northerner :lol:


South Bristol as well :lol: Anything the other side of the river avon is north to me.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> 10,000 gone now according SSN


Fuck me, no wonder I can't get tickets. I think my chances have gone now.

will probably have to ebay it up


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> Fuck me, no wonder I can't get tickets. I think my chances have gone now.
> 
> will probably have to ebay it up


there's plenty on Seatwave. but they are expensive


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Six tickets sorted, @Roe. Had to settle for £60 seats since I couldn't get any of the £100 or £150, but just happy to be going. The demand has been unreal!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I fucking knew it.

Fuck sake.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> FAcility fee and service charge the robbing bastards


facility fee ?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

being reported it has completely sold out now


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> being reported it has completely sold out now


:yikes


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

fucking wank tho aint it really, paying alot of money to sit high up..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> facility fee ?


My £60 ticket
Facility fee £1
Service charge £6.50!

Then more if you want a proper ticket :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :yikes


My reaction too. Kalle Sauerland tweeted that 10,000 went in an hour.

There are still some on SeatWave for those who havent got there's yet, but the price is inflated


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know how, maybe by miracle, 5 seats in the £60 range popped up, all next to each other Section 418, row J.

Thank the baby Jesus.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> My £60 ticket
> Facility fee £1
> Service charge £6.50!
> 
> Then more if you want a proper ticket :lol:


mental that is.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking gutted. I knew it would sell out in a day/couple of hours


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> fucking wank tho aint it really, paying alot of money to sit high up..


some fights are worth it :deal


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Fucking gutted. I knew it would sell out in a day.


come pub with me lad :cheers


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> mental that is.


Service charge increases the more expensive the ticket as well which is ridiculous. Do staff cleaning the expensive seats get paid more etc


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I looked on youtube and think my view should be ok really


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

yeah, my 100 quid ticket was £111 or something


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Block: D2, Row: D
Floor Seating	
yes

4 left	

£1699.00
Booking Fee: £300

That should be fucking illegal.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Insane prices really but for a fight like this it's still worth it.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> some fights are worth it :deal


i dunno i find myself getting pissed off looking at people with great views lol


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

300 quid booking fee? fucking joke!



EnglishWay said:


> i dunno i find myself getting pissed off looking at people with great views lol


Just go with LP. he usually sits ringside. like a G


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

what website do i use


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Whatever. Guess the TV is as good as any. Only £15 for my ticket on the couch.

...You cunting bastards. :lol:


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Whatever. Guess the TV is as good as any. Only £15 for my ticket on the couch.
> 
> ...You cunting bastards. :lol:


u blanked me on the pub shit ops


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> what website do i use


http://www.theo2.co.uk/event/warriors-call-froch-v-kessler-2-20130525.html


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

EnglishWay said:


> u blanked me on the pub shit ops


I was leaving my options open incase someone tried to sneak me in. :deal

Maybe I can join iFilm. Can't be too hard to get a job with them.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

My desk at work is raising off the floor from the strength of my boner.

Hype isn't the word.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nah, completely sold out. TWAT.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Try SeatWave.com otherwise. But you'll pay more


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> My desk at work is raising off the floor from the strength of my boner.
> 
> Hype isn't the word.


:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Try SeatWave.com otherwise. But you'll pay more


Just looking at the prices on that website is making me livid. If you're not going to fucking go, you shouldn't be able to sell.

But hey ho, money to be made and all that.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Did @Wallet get a ticket?


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Keep trying the o2 website for a little while. check the accept split box and check best seats available. and search. You might get lucky. I got 5 £60 tickets, all next to each other, even though the most tickets were sold out


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just had a look on seatwave, wish I'd bought more now!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

So fucking jealous, even checked flights but can't justify spending a grand on it :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> 300 quid booking fee? fucking joke!
> 
> Just go with LP. he usually sits ringside. like a G


:deal :lp :lp


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> :deal :lp :lp


You got tickets pal?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> http://www.theo2.co.uk/event/warriors-call-froch-v-kessler-2-20130525.html


think its sold out


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully they'll release more tickets later? 

I was talking to my Brother yesterday, he said will we definitely get a ticket, I said it would take at least a week to sell out! 

Seat wave prices are very high!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=froch+kessler&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

People are wasting no time whatsoever in trying to make a quick quid on the back of this fight.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just rewatched alot of the presser and the interview with Kalle and Eddie, other than them both being devilishly handsome Kalle seemed really nervous when talking lots of erm's and stutters. Seemed a little odd.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

i didnt expect tickets to sell this good on the first day.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

pissed off big time


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> pissed off big time


Keep trying pal :good


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm representing CHB with my press pass for this. All the beer and hotel is going on the company's ( @Jay 's) credit card.

:smoke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm representing CHB with my press pass for this. All the beer and hotel is going on the company's ( @Jay 's) credit card.
> 
> :smoke


I wonder if there's any chance someone from here could actually get a press pass for this. :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I wonder if there's any chance someone from here could actually get a press pass for this. :think


DIBS!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Did @Wallet get a ticket?


Nah, don't think I'm going.

Might go Burns-Vazquez instead. Not sure.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Everyone in the office trying to buy tickets and failing. Can't believe the demand.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Everyone in the office trying to buy tickets and failing. Can't believe the demand.


They should've went with a bigger arena. Missed an opportunity here.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

chatty said:


> So is Box Office back now then, seems pointless making an annuncement that they were going to stop it if they are bringing it back within 2 years


Did they ever actually make a proper announcement saying that they were stopping it?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> They should've went with a bigger arena. Missed an opportunity here.


I didn't expect this turnout, they could definitely have looked at football grounds. Madness.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I didn't expect this turnout, they could definitely have looked at football grounds. Madness.


Froch confirmed for a huge draw now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Did they ever actually make a proper announcement saying that they were stopping it?


There were a few quotes from Barney Francis about it but it was mostly a story that the media just made up and ran with. They never dropped pay per view as such, just didn't have anything to show on it what with Haye "retiring" and Warren starting his own channel.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Froch confirmed for a huge draw now.


Even for the Bute fight you could get tickets in the days leading up to the fight. It is amazing how much his profile has improved in the last year alone.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Even for the Bute fight you could get tickets in the days leading up to the fight. It is amazing how much his profile has improved in the last year alone.


If there's any fighter in the world who deserves it, it's him. He absolutely did it the hard way.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Even for the Bute fight you could get tickets in the days leading up to the fight. It is amazing how much his profile has improved in the last year alone.


no wonder every ringside episode they show bits of the froch and bute fight !


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

only £200 plus tickets left


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> only £200 plus tickets left


:lp LP sorted then

:lp:lp


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

any gets any spare tickets give me a shout


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> If there's any fighter in the world who deserves it, it's him. He absolutely did it the hard way.


Very few fighters deserve that kind of praise, but you're absolutely right. Here's to the Cobra. :cheers


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't forget, undercard fighters will get tickets as well. Likely to see Yafai, Martin Ward, Callum Smith, Erick the Eagle etc. can always buy tickets from them


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> any gets any spare tickets give me a shout


You not gonna go the seatwave route?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Don't forget, undercard fighters will get tickets as well. Likely to see Yafai, Martin Ward, Callum Smith, Erick the Eagle etc. can always buy tickets from them


Good shout, would definitely be worth keeping an eye out on these guys if you need a ticket.

Does anyone know if the Danish allocation were sold separately?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm so shocked this has sold out so fast.

I thought Froch was on the edge of the big time when he sold out the Capital Arena for Mack, but the O2 is double the size! I bet Hearn is kicking himself he didn't hold this in a stadium now


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Absolute horseshit. Dans lose out to touts and Hearns doing his best to ignore.

Really am sick of boxing, I have been for a while but to get fucked over on the only fight I've looked forward to is too much. Bollocks to it all, fuck the lot of it, never again. Tuning off and not bothering anymore. Fuck the one-sided fights, fuck paying £45 a month to keep up over 3 channels, fuck it. I've watched Froch since he was a nobody, I was there when he won his WBC against Pascal, I watched him defend against Dirrell as well as following him on crimetime. I miss out on his biggest fight in England all because of having a job and losing to touts, enough is enough now, I get less than I put in as a fan and it's made me more pissed off than it has happy.

This has finished me as a fan now. Sick to the bastard teeth of being took for a cunt by this sport and it's half a dozen sanctioning bodies.

That's me done on here too, nice knowing you all, take care and enjoy the fight, all the best Carl you deserve it and I hope you get the job done in fashion.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> You not gonna go the seatwave route?


i'll wait for abit, one is bound to pop up


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm so shocked this has sold out so fast.
> 
> I thought Froch was on the edge of the big time when he sold out the Capital Arena for Mack, but the O2 is double the size! I bet Hearn is kicking himself he didn't hold this in a stadium now


Half were bought by touts, look at viagogo, stub hub etc. paying 4/5 the value for the 'seat in the gods' 40 tickets. Hearns worryingly quite too. Sorry to say i wont be attending the casino meet up afterwards matey, I enjoyed it for Haye v Chisora and nice meeting you and your posse


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Half were bought by touts, look at viagogo, stub hub etc. paying 4/5 the value for the 'seat in the gods' 40 tickets. Hearns worryingly quite too. Sorry to say i wont be attending the casino meet up afterwards matey, I enjoyed it for Haye v Chisora and nice meeting you and your posse


Keep an eye out for undercard fighters selling them mate.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Absolute horseshit. Dans lose out to touts and Hearns doing his best to ignore.
> 
> Really am sick of boxing, I have been for a while but to get fucked over on the only fight I've looked forward to is too much. Bollocks to it all, fuck the lot of it, never again. Tuning off and not bothering anymore. Fuck the one-sided fights, fuck paying £45 a month to keep up over 3 channels, fuck it. I've watched Froch since he was a nobody, I was there when he won his WBC against Pascal, I watched him defend against Dirrell as well as following him on crimetime. I miss out on his biggest fight in England all because of having a job and losing to touts, enough is enough now, I get less than I put in as a fan and it's made me more pissed off than it has happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Keep an eye out for undercard fighters selling them mate.


They'll be snowed under and I am pissing in the wind. For the money charged I'd sooner have a City break and fly somehwere, on ebay people asking daft money like £999 for 2 x £200 tickets. More than double the moneyt. Fuck it mate, only posted to say thanks but no thanks.



Thomas!! said:


>


You gotta be gutted to own a dodgy eye, fuck you and your pic.


----------



## EnglishWay (Sep 19, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Absolute horseshit. Dans lose out to touts and Hearns doing his best to ignore.
> 
> Really am sick of boxing, I have been for a while but to get fucked over on the only fight I've looked forward to is too much. Bollocks to it all, fuck the lot of it, never again. Tuning off and not bothering anymore. Fuck the one-sided fights, fuck paying £45 a month to keep up over 3 channels, fuck it. I've watched Froch since he was a nobody, I was there when he won his WBC against Pascal, I watched him defend against Dirrell as well as following him on crimetime. I miss out on his biggest fight in England all because of having a job and losing to touts, enough is enough now, I get less than I put in as a fan and it's made me more pissed off than it has happy.
> 
> ...


Football cons fans every weekend.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just had another look on website and only £500 seats left now :yikes


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm stunned by how quickly the tickets sold out!! Roll on May - this'll be my 4th Froch fight - Pascal, Dirrell, Bute and now Kessler. Hope there's a good view from block 115....


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Absolute horseshit. Dans lose out to touts and Hearns doing his best to ignore.
> 
> Really am sick of boxing, I have been for a while but to get fucked over on the only fight I've looked forward to is too much. Bollocks to it all, fuck the lot of it, never again. Tuning off and not bothering anymore. Fuck the one-sided fights, fuck paying £45 a month to keep up over 3 channels, fuck it. I've watched Froch since he was a nobody, I was there when he won his WBC against Pascal, I watched him defend against Dirrell as well as following him on crimetime. I miss out on his biggest fight in England all because of having a job and losing to touts, enough is enough now, I get less than I put in as a fan and it's made me more pissed off than it has happy.
> 
> ...


Gutted if that's the end of Surecock Holmes Productions, mate! Pop in from time to time.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Fuckin Psyched for this fight. By May 25th the weather should be baking and the nights will be long. Can't wait to get in watch the fight, go crazy when Froch KTFO Kessler and roll out in to the victorious warm summer evening. Plus I live only a 20 minute drive from the arena.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> Fuckin Psyched for this fight. By May 25th the weather should be baking and the nights will be long. Can't wait to get in watch the fight, go crazy when Froch KTFO Kessler and roll out in to the victorious warm summer evening. Plus I live only a 20 minute drive from the arena.


The day of the Bute weigh-in and the day of the fight itself was glorious, fucking sweltering heat and glaring sun, having a few pints by the riverside. Lovely.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Wickio said:


> The day of the Bute weigh-in and the day of the fight itself was glorious, fucking sweltering heat and glaring sun, having a few pints by the riverside. Lovely.


Yer mate! I was there on that day too. Was baking hot sun in Nottingham, loads of fit birds to perve on in the town centre before the fight! great day.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> Yer mate! I was there on that day too. Was baking hot sun in Nottingham, loads of fit birds to perve on in the town centre before the fight! great day.


That's Nottingham for you. As we say at the City Ground, "Nottingham is full of tits, fanny and Forest."


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

iFILM videos from yesterday's presser (Froch, Kessler, Eddie Hearn, Johnny Nelson)



Spoiler


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Joint CHB/ESB meetup...


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Joint CHB/ESB meetup...


Thought you wern't going?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not going to the fight, waste of time and money, good luck getting pissed at the o2 :lol: You'll spend more time queueing at the bars than watching any fighting


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> Joint CHB/ESB meetup...


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I'm not going to the fight, waste of time and money, good luck getting pissed at the o2 :lol: You'll spend more time queueing at the bars than watching any fighting


This.

If you're planning to get pissed, go drink in the pubs in the surrounding areas. The queues for every single bar/restaurant during a sold out event in the o2 is ridculous.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I'm up for a meetup - especially if people want to watch the CL final before then, there's a CRACKING little sports cinema bar, near central London.http://www.jetlagbar.comGot a cool underground cinema, and generally pretty quiet too.Should watch the footy there first... :hey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll do a meet up. I'll have to see who's on the undercard before I say I'll say whether I'll do the champions league final. But there's a wicked casino in Stratford that will show all sports and is open 24 hours a day. Good for a beer after the fight :good


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> I'm up for a meetup - especially if people want to watch the CL final before then, there's a CRACKING little sports cinema bar, near central London.http://www.jetlagbar.comGot a cool underground cinema, and generally pretty quiet too.Should watch the footy there first... :hey


:lol: Shut up Jay


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'll do a meet up. I'll have to see who's on the undercard before I say I'll say whether I'll do the champions league final. But there's a wicked casino in Stratford that will show all sports and is open 24 hours a day. Good for a beer after the fight :good


Any idea how much a cab from here to my digs would be?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be going to the the undercard, so will miss most of the CL final


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Couldn't give a monkeys about the cl final tbh. 25th is all about Froch/Kessler and whoever's on the undercard.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Couldn't give a monkeys about the cl final tbh. 25th is all about Froch/Kessler and whoever's on the undercard.


:deal


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kessler has one of the strangest accents I've ever heard. I actually hear a bit of Khan in there.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Happy to meet, but I'll be at the O2 for the entire undercard. :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Happy to meet, but I'll be at the O2 for the entire undercard. :good


And surely the bar won't get TOO busy untill towards main event as alot of more casuals will be watching the CL final :good


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol: Good luck


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Nee bother


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> And surely the bar won't get TOO busy untill towards main event as alot of more casuals will be watching the CL final :good


Don't think it will be anywhere near capacity until later on, so I'm sure something can be sorted earlier on. :good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Is everyone having the Friday off for the weigh-in?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Is everyone having the Friday off for the weigh-in?


Not me mate, I'll be getting to London near 12/1 ish


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Is everyone having the Friday off for the weigh-in?


I'll be coming over about midday on the Saturday.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> I'm not going to the fight, waste of time and money, good luck getting pissed at the o2 :lol: You'll spend more time queueing at the bars than watching any fighting


Ill be bringing a crate of beer with me and a couple of hip flasks - fuck the waiting and fuck London Prices.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I will not be heading to the O2 for drinks. It'll be too busy and too expensive.

I'll be heading to canary wharf. There's a cheap Weatherspoons on the marina waterfront which is nice and cheap. 3 stops on the tube to the O2, 10 minutes tops.

Brett, from the Stratford casino to your place, looking at roughly 15 quid. Cabbie should go straight through the tunnel and you're practically there


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Ill be bringing a crate of beer with me and a couple of hip flasks - fuck the waiting and fuck London Prices.


You'll get a nick for drinking in public. Believe me :lol:

Plus when you go into the O2 you have to go through a metal detecter


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Is everyone having the Friday off for the weigh-in?


I'll be in London (coz I live there). Will see about getting the day off, but I can hit the bars with you later that night with my posse!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> You'll get a nick for drinking in public. Believe me :lol:
> 
> Plus when you go into the O2 you have to go through a metal detecter


Ill be drinking in the hotel and getting a nice warm up - I have a plastic hipflask made for such ocassions


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'll be in London (coz I live there). Will see about getting the day off, but I can hit the bars with you later that night with my posse!


Nice one mate, I'll be at the weigh-in without a doubt, so let us know if you're gonna be about. Will definitely have to hit a few bars the night before, you gonna be heading to the casino?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Ill be drinking in the hotel and getting a nice warm up - I have a plastic hipflask made for such ocassions


:lol: you've done this before haven't you!



Wickio said:


> Nice one mate, I'll be at the weigh-in without a doubt, so let us know if you're gonna be about. Will definitely have to hit a few bars the night before, you gonna be heading to the casino?


I'll definitely be going casino after the fight. Not so much to gamble (I'll do a bit) but it's relatively cheap drink wise too.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'll definitely be going casino after the fight. Not so much to gamble (I'll do a bit) but it's relatively cheap drink wise too.


Yeah, that's how the keep you in. Get you drunk on reasonably priced alcohol and steal your money on the tables.

A lesson I never seem to learn. :-(


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: you've done this before haven't you!
> 
> I'll definitely be going casino after the fight. Not so much to gamble (I'll do a bit) but it's relatively cheap drink wise too.


Yep - theres a way around everything if, you just have to fail a few times before you get it right.

Just sorting out the little details now - need to sort a train out - whats the nearest station to woolwich so i can save time

I'm up for a round dinner time friday so I might catch the weight in - depending what time it is - I also want to do a Jack the Ripper tour cause I'm a sad bastard and I'm into that shit so i might do that on the Friday night then looking for something to do during the Saturday day just to kill time - maybes so art galleries/museums etc or anything thats a bit of the wall really.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Woolwich Arsenal DLR is the closest I'd imagine (if the travel lodge is on the high street)

I can't help too much on museums (despite being a history student). The impartial war museum is fun, as is the natural history.

For a completely different experience, head down to Camden town for food off the stalls. Very nice market too. I can help more with pubs and clubs tho


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just booked for the Travelodge in Woolwich. Just gotta sort out train there but will probably sort that a bit later.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking gutted i have paid £100 for a hotel which is non-refundable and missed out on tickets. Tout cunts.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Fucking gutted i have paid £100 for a hotel which is non-refundable and missed out on tickets. Tout cunts.


Shit? =\ What's the hotel?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Fucking gutted i have paid £100 for a hotel which is non-refundable and missed out on tickets. Tout cunts.


I wouldnt give up on it yet mate.. More tickets will come up for sale i'm sure from Matchroom... Even if they don't I think the price on them will cool down. Everyone goes crazy the first few weeks.. As soon as the majority have them you'll get them cheaper.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Shit? =\ What's the hotel?


Prince Regent hotel right by the 02. Stayed there for Haye/Chisora as well.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Just booked for the Travelodge in Woolwich. Just gotta sort out train there but will probably sort that a bit later.


Thats where i am and noonaldinho as well i think - should be sound i plan on filling the bathtub full of beer


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Thats where i am and noonaldinho as well i think - should be sound i plan on filling the bathtub full of beer


:lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Prince Regent hotel right by the 02. Stayed there for Haye/Chisora as well.


Is there anything by the o2? In the way of pubs/bars & stuff? I've booked to stay a few miles away. Not sure if to switch or not.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

There's a Ringside 'Toe2Toe' special about this fight with Ed Robinson and Spencer Fearon here - http://www.skysports.com/video/inline/0,,20699_8473031,00.html


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wooo hooo


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Is there anything by the o2? In the way of pubs/bars & stuff? I've booked to stay a few miles away. Not sure if to switch or not.


Didn't look that busy round by my hotel mate but i went out in Stratford then by Upton Park until quite late.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Starts off in Danish but it's mostly English once Kalle Sauerland starts talking about 30 seconds in.






I think this is a better press conference than the English one actually. Some decent questions and answers, apart from at the end when they go to the press for questions and only one has anything to ask :lol:


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Is there anything by the o2? In the way of pubs/bars & stuff? I've booked to stay a few miles away. Not sure if to switch or not.


As far as I know the nearest pubs are on Woolwich Road. -

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ant...e=&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl about 2 miles from the arena.

There is a nandos, Sainsburys and pizza hut next to the cinema which is slightly closer to the venue.

Other than that, there is a couple of retail parks containing an asdas, but not much in the way of pubs. The o2 is in an isolated location with no residential property in the immediate area and thus no pubs. So it's either queue up in one of the bars in the o2 itself or drink in one of the pubs in charlton 2 miles down the road.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Starts off in Danish but it's mostly English once Kalle Sauerland starts talking about 30 seconds in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bit awkward that when they turn to the danish press and no one has anything to ask bar one guy!!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> As far as I know the nearest pubs are on Woolwich Road. -
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ant...e=&redir_esc=&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&sa=N&tab=wl about 2 miles from the arena.
> 
> ...





Macca L20 said:


> Didn't look that busy round by my hotel mate but i went out in Stratford then by Upton Park until quite late.


Yea.. What I thought more or less. I got a hotel reserved in old street (shoreditch) which is 6 or 7 miles from the O2. Not sure weather to switch it to somewhere closer. At the same time though, I want to be close to bars etc on the Friday night


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

www.frochvkessler2.com

For people who missed out on tickets, Register here and they'll send E-mail notifications for cancellations/returns.... (which im sure they'll be some)..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> www.frochvkessler2.com
> 
> For people who missed out on tickets, Register here and they'll send E-mail notifications for cancellations/returns.... (which im sure they'll be some)..


@LP


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Yea.. What I thought more or less. I got a hotel reserved in old street (shoreditch) which is 6 or 7 miles from the O2. Not sure weather to switch it to somewhere closer. At the same time though, I want to be close to bars etc on the Friday night


There are plenty of bars and clubs etc round that area, and plenty of options to go out after the fight. The great thing about the underground is that the entirety of Central London is very accessible, North Greenwich to Old street on the tube is one change I think, and a hand full of stops. The journey won't take longer than 15-20 minutes. If I were you I'd stay where you have booked as it is bang in the centre of London, close to lots of pubs/clubs that stay open till the early hours and is easily accessible by tube train.

The only concern I'd have if I were you, is if the boxing goes on til quite late. I'd double check to see the times of the last trains leaving from North Greenwich on the Jubilee and London bridge Northbound on the Northern line to make sure you don't get stuck and have to get a cab. Saying that though, as long as you can get into London Bridge you're pretty much sorted, as from there you can easily get a cab to wherever you need to go.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thomas!! said:


> There are plenty of bars and clubs etc round that area, and plenty of options to go out after the fight. The great thing about the underground is that the entirety of Central London is very accessible, North Greenwich to Old street on the tube is one change I think, and a hand full of stops. The journey won't take longer than 15-20 minutes. If I were you I'd stay where you have booked as it is bang in the centre of London, close to lots of pubs/clubs that stay open till the early hours and is easily accessible by tube train.
> 
> The only concern I'd have if I were you, is if the boxing goes on til quite late. I'd double check to see the times of the last trains leaving from North Greenwich on the Jubilee and London bridge Northbound on the Northern line to make sure you don't get stuck and have to get a cab. Saying that though, as long as you can get into London Bridge you're pretty much sorted, as from there you can easily get a cab to wherever you need to go.


Cheers mate.. Think i'll stay where I am then. Thats what I want really... Bars and clubs on my doorstep.. Only need to go to O2 on fight night so as long as i'm a reasonable tube ride away then i'm sorted. Gonna be a crackin weekend!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Anyone fancy doing a meetup for this - I know ESB are doing one, I'll be around for whatever/wherever.

Also, Who fancies donning CHB t-shirts for the evening... :hey

I'm thinking getting a T-shirt with Check Hook Boxing logo on the front, then @username on the back - so for me it'd be @Jay*

Awaits 'no' from Nuff/Wallet, and other miserable people...*


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> Anyone fancy doing a meetup for this - I know ESB are doing one, I'll be around for whatever/wherever.
> 
> Also, Who fancies donning CHB t-shirts for the evening... :hey
> 
> ...


I'll wear one if your offering to pay:money


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay said:


> Anyone fancy doing a meetup for this - I know ESB are doing one, I'll be around for whatever/wherever.
> 
> Also, Who fancies donning CHB t-shirts for the evening... :hey
> 
> ...


I'm in, how would you get them printed Jay, a professional job?

Would we want them tailored for the fight or just generic?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

yes


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

But then I'm already going to the ESB one :conf 

Make me a half and half t-shirt, there's a good chap.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> But then I'm already going to the ESB one :conf
> 
> Make me a half and half t-shirt, there's a good chap.


Check Side Boxing?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Good question - what do people think? Custom for this fight, or just a generic one?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Make me a Check Hook Darts t-shirt and I'm in.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Check Side Boxing?


I can live with that


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> Good question - what do people think? Custom for this fight, or just a generic one?


Just a custom one with the logo and Hatton's head smashing into the ringpost underneath it r on the back


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Just a custom one with the logo and *Hatton's head smashing into the ringpost *underneath it r on the back


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

chatty said:


> I'll wear one if your offering to pay:money


:deal

Take it out the marketing budget @Jay


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that a no?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:conf

That's a no. I'll get it designed/stuff - but I'm not paying for everyone to wear one :bart


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

How much would they cost cause you can prob get a T shirt for a fiver up here and I'm reluctant to pay London prices (for as much as I can get away with).


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jay said:


> :conf
> 
> That's a no. I'll get it designed/stuff - but I'm not paying for everyone to wear one :bart


Tight fucker


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

First effort so go easy on me.

:aaron


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wickio said:


> First effort so go easy on me.
> 
> :aaron


Great video, mayn.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> First effort so go easy on me.
> 
> :aaron


Quality mate


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Just received my e-tickets


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

:aaron


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> First effort so go easy on me.
> 
> :aaron


Quality.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> First effort so go easy on me.
> 
> :aaron


Love it. What a fight!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Just received my e-tickets


Me too! The next 3 months are going to drag......


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Me too! The next 3 months are going to drag......


I have a countdown ticker on my work desktop.

It isn't making much progress.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I have a countdown ticker on my work desktop.
> 
> It isn't making much progress.


:lol: Change the granularity to weeks remaining. It's better psychologically.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:

Btw I can't believe only 3 out of 33 on our poll think Kessler will win! Thought it would be a bit closer than that.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Nothing official but it seems possible that Groves will be on the Froch-Kessler card - which is nice :good

http://www.boxingscene.com/george-groves-likely-froch-vs-kessler-ii-undercard--62969


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Kessler decision.

He's nice and fresh, no cuts and has the psychological advantage with a win in the bank. Plus Froch is due his routine poor performance he has every 3 fights or so.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Gilfoid....? Is that you?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Gilfoid....? Is that you?


Nah man, i'll give you my best impression though

"It saddens me to say it, but Froch is really under pressure in this one, I see Kessler landing straight right hands over and over again, Froch's head will be bobbing back and forth as if he is rocking to some unheard song that only he can hear, when he crumples to the canvas his fans will look on in shock, and not a word will be uttered from their open pie-holes"

Lmao, gilfoid you twat


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its in England so every close round will go Frochs way. I think it will be a real close fight with that ultimately being the difference. Froch UD/SD


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd be well happy if Groves is on the undercard, almost regardless of who he fights. Just be glad to see him in action


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'd be well happy if Groves is on the undercard, almost regardless of who he fights. Just be glad to see him in action


:deal

Would be another name to help shift the ppv too.

Would like to see Ryder on it too.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

10 weeks........ :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Too long. Both need to avoid the shabby seafood.

I've actually lost a bit of excitement for this tbh. It'll come back when it gets nearer


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Too long. Both need to avoid the shabby seafood.
> 
> I've actually lost a bit of excitement for this tbh. It'll come back when it gets nearer


I know what you mean , I think its natural because of how early it was announced. But I still gdt that feeling and strange grin when thinking about it a couple of times a week :lol:


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Wish this was tomorrow


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

i almost want kessler to win, but would be wrong, war froch!!!! :lp


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it May yet?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got no chance of getting a ticket for this unless i get ripped off by a tout cunt.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm just rewatching Froch Bute, getting Goosebumps now!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh 2 months today!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Cant decide if Bute thinks he's gonna walk it or is shitting it!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Cant decide if Bute thinks he's gonna walk it or is shitting it!


i think up until he started his walk in, he thought he'd walk it, then the nerves set in a bit i think, only natural in that environment


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Cant decide if Bute thinks he's gonna walk it or is shitting it!


I think he fought with a mix of confidence and nerves - maybe _false_ confidence and I guess he found that out pretty quick.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Two months will fly by. There's some good fights inbetween too!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Two months will fly by. There's some good fights inbetween too!


:deal

April/May is gonna be class


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> I've got no chance of getting a ticket for this unless i get ripped off by a tout cunt.


worse comes to worse im just going to get one off a tout outside


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

LP said:


> worse comes to worse im just going to get one off a tout outside


War :lp


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully after this weekend we might start hearing more about the undercard!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

LP said:


> worse comes to worse im just going to get one off a tout outside


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Hearn's twitter says he's meeting Sauerlands today to finalise the undercard. Hopefully the details will be released soon.......


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

There's tons of tickets on Ebay ranging from 2 x in various tiers between £150 for the pair up to £400 (depending on where you are) or Ringside Row A 2 x for £1000


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

The Ringside ones are Block B3 in the corner, basically sitting right next to Eddie Hearn so you'll be on camera a lot


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

nufc_jay said:


> The Ringside ones are Block B3 in the corner, basically sitting right next to Eddie Hearn so you'll be on camera a lot


:lol: You fanny.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :lol: You fanny.


What?!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Would be good though. To be ringside on the Sky/HBO broadcast going fucking mental. Would be a nice momento.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Mar 30, 2013)

Will be heading down to london for this, any details on the weigh in? I'm arriving mid day on the 24th and looking for something to do but never been to a weigh in, are they open to ticket holders?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ghostbusta said:


> Will be heading down to london for this, any details on the weigh in? I'm arriving mid day on the 24th and looking for something to do but never been to a weigh in, are they open to ticket holders?


No idea to be honest. I don't think details like that get announced until a week or so before the fight. I expect it'll be very busy though, especially with it being in London.


----------



## Ghostbusta (Mar 30, 2013)

Roe said:


> No idea to be honest. I don't think details like that get announced until a week or so before the fight. I expect it'll be very busy though, especially with it being in London.


No bother if I miss it i'm sure i'll find something to do in London ( finding how to get from the train station to the hotel for one :lol: )


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ghostbusta said:


> Will be heading down to london for this, any details on the weigh in? I'm arriving mid day on the 24th and looking for something to do but never been to a weigh in, are they open to ticket holders?


The weigh in time will be announced a lot nearer the day, figure 12pm-4pm start and you won't be far off. It will either be open to the public it won't, having a fight ticket won't make any difference. I can't see it not being public though, a good, atmospheric weigh in is what SKy will want to put up on their news updates to try and attract the last minutes PPV sales.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

@EddieHearn - "Big announcement coming later today regarding a certain fight added to the FrochvKessler2 card"

Any ideas?

Bellew V Chilemba 2??


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> @EddieHearn - "Big announcement coming later today regarding a certain fight added to the FrochvKessler2 card"
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Bellew V Chilemba 2??


Groves vs Stigletz...

I dunno but it'd be awesome


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Earl-Hickey said:


> Groves vs Stigletz...
> 
> I dunno but it'd be awesome


That would be awesome!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Groves/Stieglitz is too big for this undercard sadly. Could be Bellew/Chilemba, if both really want this fight I can't see it headlining a show again.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody looking for a hotel room for this? £98.10 Double room. http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/pri...m;sid=c5e3b773cf6dfcf42c139bc3acbcc908;dcid=2


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Lately all I do on Twitter is check Eddie Hearn for any updates to this show Just over 6 weeks :bbb


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Lately all I do on Twitter is check Eddie Hearn for any updates to this show Just over 6 weeks :bbb


Mmm, gonna be crazy. Eddie said he has another biggish fight to add after Groves so that should be interesting to see what develops.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder what time they're planning on starting the pay per view show, especially with it being champions league final night. I wouldn't have thought they'd want it to start too early before as it might put people off buying it.

If Froch/Kessler starts at midnight, they could start at 10 showing at least Bellew/Chilemba and Groves, but with talk of another decent fight it may be earlier.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> I wonder what time they're planning on starting the pay per view show, especially with it being champions league final night. I wouldn't have thought they'd want it to start too early before as it might put people off buying it.
> 
> If Froch/Kessler starts at midnight, they could start at 10 showing at least Bellew/Chilemba and Groves, but with talk of another decent fight it may be earlier.


The card is due to start at 6:30, I'm sure Eddie will be stressing the fact that the Main Events wont be happening till after football


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

A poor undercard would take the piss (oldish vid)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> A poor undercard would take the piss (oldish vid)


Is it a poor undercard though?

They've got a rematch of what was a main event on Sky Sports a few weeks ago, George Groves in "a meaningful fight" and more still to be announced.

It's not great by any means but it's probably on a par with what I expected tbh.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> Is it a poor undercard though?
> 
> They've got a rematch of what was a main event on Sky Sports a few weeks ago, George Groves in "a meaningful fight" and more still to be announced.
> 
> It's not great by any means but it's probably on a par with what I expected tbh.


Sorry, I didn't mean that I think it's a poor undercard, I think it's shaping up very nicely.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean that I think it's a poor undercard, I think it's shaping up very nicely.


Ah I thought you were being sarcastic :lol:

:good


----------



## lamby (Apr 11, 2013)

This will be my fifth Froch fight and i can't wait , gonna take a lot to eclipse the Bute fight but i think it will.

Travelling down from Nottingham on the Friday and coming back on the Sunday.

Lots of planning went into this one, and luckily enough i have myself some awesome seats but how poor was the ticketing system for the 02 ? 
Didn't think we were going to get any to be honest and that was me on the PC and mobile and landline 

Booked in a hotel south of the river but never been to an event at the 02 but heard about the problems getting away late at night so thought it best to book in there.

The intensity at the Bute fight was immense ,can it be replicated in London? i cant see any reason why not but alot of local Froch fans didnt get tickets and it pisses me off to see 'that arse' on Ebay with multiple tickets wanting to make a fast buck why many genuine fans missed out , nature of the beast i suppose !

I dont actually think the undercard is shaping up that badly but its a shame about Kal Yafai's bicep because i would have liked to see him on the bill.

Groves opponent announced this week as well, would like him to be fighting Thomas Oosthuizen but cant see it happening .

BJS V RYDER would be a top addition to if possible .

Anyone from Nottingham travelling down ?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

No news on Groves Opponent then?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

lamby said:


> This will be my fifth Froch fight and i can't wait , gonna take a lot to eclipse the Bute fight but i think it will.
> 
> Travelling down from Nottingham on the Friday and coming back on the Sunday.
> 
> ...


hhmm BJS Ryder would be a top addition you're right, anyone know if this is a realistic hope? when are the purse bids again?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> hhmm BJS Ryder would be a top addition you're right, anyone know if this is a realistic hope? when are the purse bids again?


Won't happen.

Purse bids aren't til the 8th of May and I'd imagine this card's already pretty full with Bellew/Chilemba and Groves as the main support. The rest of the bill will be much lower key domestic fights I think.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Aren't we supposed to be seeing some Sauerlands fighters on the card too?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Aren't we supposed to be seeing some Sauerlands fighters on the card too?


Jumah is meant to be on there I think


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:ibutt 6 weeks today


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Need another update - Eddie get your finger out! :eddie


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Getting closer now, ungh. Cobra gonna put a whooping up the Viking.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Also, don't think I posted this in here:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good work once again :good

I don't think you should be Wickio Promotions though. Should be W. Promotions.


40 days today :bbb


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Good work once again :good
> 
> I don't think you should be Wickio Promotions though. Should be W. Promotions.
> 
> 40 days today :bbb


Cheers mate, love me a retro poster. :good

Don't wanna get Franky boy on my case. :yep


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

This is like waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> This is like waiting for Christmas.


Not helped by months of build up before the announcement, and then such an early announcement. Its been about 4 months since the rumours started about this being planned for May.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Hearn said today Brook could be ready for a fight in 5/6 weeks...... He could do with keep busy fight and would be big exposure


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Hearn said today Brook could be ready for a fight in 5/6 weeks...... He could do with keep busy fight and would be big exposure


I'd say it's pretty unlikely but you never know.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> Won't happen.
> 
> Purse bids aren't til the 8th of May and I'd imagine this card's already pretty full with Bellew/Chilemba and Groves as the main support. The rest of the bill will be much lower key domestic fights I think.





Roe said:


> I'd say it's pretty unlikely but you never know.


:-(

Keep the dream alive Roe!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> :-(
> 
> Keep the dream alive Roe!


:lol: negative @Roe, I know its unlikely but could make sense.

Any more word on Groves opponent?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :lol: negative @Roe, I know its unlikely but could make sense.
> 
> Any more word on Groves opponent?


Amir Khan, he's finally stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Amir Khan, he's finally stepping up to the plate.


At last, we just need Fury to stop ducking Bellew and we're sorted


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Sky are doing 5 programmes on the build up to this, starting Monday 20th May.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Andre S.O.G. Ward ‏@andreward 14h UK I might be coming in May!! Stay tuned!!Retweeted by Eddie Hearn

Kalle+NisseSauerland ‏@SauerlandBros 1h Media day today with @MikkelKessler in Copenhagen.....to make your Monday morning better remember only 33 days to go! #frochvkessler2 #WAR


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If you've got Sky, apparently they're giving subscribers the chance to buy a few remaining tickets for this.

https://rewards.sky.com/skyloyalty/...h_Kessler_Boxing_TheO2_SkySports_Boxing_Apr13


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> If you've got Sky, apparently they're giving subscribers the chance to buy a few remaining tickets for this.
> 
> https://rewards.sky.com/skyloyalty/...h_Kessler_Boxing_TheO2_SkySports_Boxing_Apr13


Cheers.

Might give it a go, although fuck knows what I'd do after.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Groves opponent being announced at 4:30 on SSN.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Groves opponent being announced at 4:30 on SSN.


Awesome - thanks Wallet :good Hope it's someone half decent.....


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Groves opponent being announced at 4:30 on SSN.


:happy

Who's your money on?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Is there any legal way to watch SSN for free?


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

OK - so who's this Noe Gonzalez Alcoba fella? Any good? #EddieReallyDoesLoveArgies


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> OK - so who's this Noe Gonzalez Alcoba fella? Any good? #EddieReallyDoesLoveArgies


Ok opponent, 2 losses: a UD loss to sturm and KO2 to stevenson


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Ok opponent, 2 losses: a UD loss to sturm and KO2 to stevenson


Cheers - I'll take that


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking at his record, his knockout percentage seems dangerous, but he doesn't have a worthy win on his record. Bad fight for chief support. Would've liked to have seen them try for Anderson-Groves II or something. This is just taking the piss.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So it is an Argie after all :lol:

Pretty average opponent but I guess it's what was expected. Groves has already pretty much got a title shot lined up so doesn't need to risk much here. Still looking forward to seeing Groves live anyway.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> So it is an Argie after all :lol:
> 
> Pretty average opponent but I guess it's what was expected. Groves has already pretty much got a title shot lined up so doesn't need to risk much here. Still looking forward to seeing Groves live anyway.


LOL. It seems that technically he's a Uruguayan but he's Argentinian resident so that's good enough for me. Should be fun for a few rounds.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noe.

@nufc-jay


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Shit fight.

Groves' last 7 fights (will be):

Noe Gonzalez Alcoba - Hearn
Baker Barakat - Hearn
Dario Balmaceda - Hearn

Glen Johnson - VVarren
Francisco Sierra - VVarren
Paul Smith - VVarren
James Degale - VVarren


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> Noe.
> 
> @nufc-jay


You spelled it fucking wrong :-(


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I've heard kenny anderson is actually ranked higher than this guy? Havent looked at the rankings though


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

From quickly watching a few youtube clips, it seems this fella gave Felix Sturm a tough fight some 7 years ago:






I haven't seen his loss to Adonis Stevenson last year but by apparently he looked pretty crap before being stopped in the 2nd.

Groves should put him away in a couple of rounds as well but it should be entertaining enough to liven up the crowd for the main event. And even though his record isn't much, it's not quite as padded as some other South Americans. I particularly like the sound of this one against Carrera in 2009:

"González Alcoba down in the 1st round
Carrera down in the 3rd & 4th rounds
Carrera suffered a broken jaw."


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Here's his highlights vid. It's pretty short :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Isn't Bellew / Chilebma chief support?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Groves is getting shitty fights because they dont want to give good ones away for free. he's had three fights in a few months just to keep him busy and make cards more attractive. I'd imagine if he comes through this as he should then he'll start headlining shows next time out.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ESB seem pretty unhappy about this. What did people expect? It's Froch/Kessler 2. There was never gonna be a great undercard so to have an interesting rematch in Bellew/Chilemba and Groves featuring in what should be an action fight is decent enough for me.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> ESB seem pretty unhappy about this. What did people expect? It's Froch/Kessler 2. There was never gonna be a great undercard so to have an interesting rematch in Bellew/Chilemba and Groves featuring in what should be an action fight is decent enough for me.


I'm not a Hearn apologist but the reaction on ESB is stupid over what isn't even the chief support. If you were expecting an opponent the calibre of say Oosthuizen, a guy who fights regularly on HBO, you're being unrealistic.

Ultimately, I think Hearn made a rod for his own back by putting Bellew-Chilemba 2 on it. It's a good chief support - an expensive, world-level, evenly matched fight but the problem is the first fight means noone is even remotely excited by the prospect of it.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> From quickly watching a few youtube clips, it seems this fella gave Felix Sturm a tough fight some 7 years ago:


To be fair, everybody gives Sturm a tough fight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm still on the fence, it really depends what else Hearn puts on the card - some good domestic fights would soften the blow. Bellew v Chimbela II may prove more exciting the second time around and Groves was a late addition anyway.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> I'm not a Hearn apologist but the reaction on ESB is stupid over what isn't even the chief support. If you were expecting an opponent the calibre of say Oosthuizen, a guy who fights regularly on HBO, you're being unrealistic.
> 
> Ultimately, I think Hearn made a rod for his own back by putting Bellew-Chilemba 2 on it. It's a good chief support - an expensive, world-level, evenly matched fight but the problem is the first fight means noone is even remotely excited by the prospect of it.


Groves is the chief support


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Not impressed really, I did buy into the whole 'big fight in May' talk from Hearn. I wasn't expecting a Degale rematch or even an Oosthuizen level fight but the Anderson rematch would have even been much more lucrative than this

Roes probably right with the Bellew-Chilemba fight though, I didn't expect that to be put on the undercard so fair play


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

None of this is really PPV material.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

If it wasn't PPV it woulldn't be happening at all. Personally I'd much rather PPV than nothing (if I wasn't attending). I anticipate a shed load of buys with the mix of names it has on the bill.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> None of this is really PPV material.


Exsqueezeme???? Baking powder


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> None of this is really PPV material.


Compared to pretty much everything else that's been ppv over here, I'd say it's one of the most deserving.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Compared to pretty much everything else that's been ppv over here, I'd say it's one of the most deserving.


:deal

Hopefully a Ryder is on the bill, and guess then there will be a few Sauerland fighters too


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Exsqueezeme???? Baking powder





Roe said:


> Compared to pretty much everything else that's been ppv over here, I'd say it's one of the most deserving.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:rofl


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :deal
> 
> Hopefully a Ryder is on the bill, and guess then there will be a few Sauerland fighters too


Would ryder be put on the card with the BJS fight purse bids just before/after (cant remember)?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think Kessler could be sparring with Groves apparently.



> Kessler's trainer Jimmy Montoya said to the dailymail.co.uk "We hope to have him [Groves] here for sparring with us. We want George here because it would be really good quality sparring. We have invited him for April 28th. "


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus just realised it feels an age since this fight was announced!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Eddie on various things including the "selection" of Grove's opponent.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Viasat promo for FK2


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


>


:lol: Where is that from?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Since when has this been for the Super WBA belt? Has Ward been stripped?

http://boxrec.com/title_search.php?title=WBASUP&division=Super Middleweight&SUBMIT=Go


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Does anyone know of somewhere in London not too far from the 02 which will be showing Bute vs Pascal?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Does anyone know of somewhere in London not too far from the 02 which will be showing Bute vs Pascal?


There's a casino in Stratford which may be your best bet.

One for @Vano-irons.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Bryn said:


> There's a casino in Stratford which may be your best bet.
> 
> One for @Vano-irons.


Thanks Bryn. That sounds promising :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Surely the rest of the undercard needs to be announced soon, its only 3 weeks away.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Does anyone know of somewhere in London not too far from the 02 which will be showing Bute vs Pascal?





Bryn said:


> There's a casino in Stratford which may be your best bet.
> 
> One for @Vano-irons.


Yup, the casino will definitely be showing it. I'll be there to watch it


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Aye I'll be wherever Vano is to watch Pascal/Bute. Can't wait for that one.

I also can't believe that only 9% of our poll think Kessler wins this fight! I thought this was meant to be a 50/50?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Didn't get tickets this morning. :-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Aye I'll be wherever Vano is to watch Pascal/Bute. Can't wait for that one.
> 
> I also can't believe that only 9% of our poll think Kessler wins this fight! I thought this was meant to be a 50/50?


My main reasoning is that Froch seems to have gotten better, or atleast on a better run of form than up to the Kessler fight. Kessler has stagnated a bit, been inactive and also seems to have regressed generally. The first was so close that I think it falls down to the minor details, Froch having the home advantage is enough for me to thin he'll get the nod.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

To be honest I only really voted Kessler because nobody else had at the time and I'm a contrary bastard.

But yeah, fuck it I'l just go with him then. WAR KESSLER(ON THIS PREDOMINANTLY BRITISH AND PRO-FROCH FORUM :ibutt).:ibutt


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I also can't believe that only 9% of our poll think Kessler wins this fight! I thought this was meant to be a 50/50?


I think everybody is thinking along the lines of Froch is better than before, Kessler has slipped and the fight is in London.

How true it is we won't know til fight night. (Except for the last bit, the fight is definitely in London.)

For the first fight I picked Froch all the way up to about an hour before the fight then changed.

On that, didnt this site open just before the first fight?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Grant said:


> I think everybody is thinking along the lines of Froch is better than before, Kessler has slipped and the fight is in London.
> 
> How true it is we won't know til fight night. (Except for the last bit, the fight is definitely in London.)
> 
> ...


No, their first fight was over 3 years ago now. This site was started around the time of Froch/Bute :good


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> No, their first fight was over 3 years ago now. This site was started around the time of Froch/Bute :good


No way?

Oh wait, it was that other forum which was set up for a while...... cant remember the name of it though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Grant said:


> No way?
> 
> Oh wait, it was that other forum which was set up for a while...... cant remember the name of it though.


http://www.theboxingsite.com/


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Are sky showing bute-pascal? The way adam smith talked about it sounds like they are but i have no idea


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Are sky showing bute-pascal? The way adam smith talked about it sounds like they are but i have no idea


Yeah they are.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yeah they are.


Awesome, cheers.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I think this fight will go just like the first one except Froch will get the decision to set up a 3rd fight.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Only 3 weeks to go arty :hammer


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Aye I'll be wherever Vano is to watch Pascal/Bute. Can't wait for that one.
> 
> I also can't believe that only 9% of our poll think Kessler wins this fight! I thought this was meant to be a 50/50?


i think its more of a case that people are edging with Froch, its not like people are saying Froch will definitely win, but he's edging it. Kind of like when a fighter wins wide on a card by edging most of the rounds, if you get what i mean


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2013)

I see Froch winning it by decision, probably a 65% chance of Froch winning. I concede that Kessler won the first fight by a couple of rounds, but I think that was partly due to Kessler being more aggressive, always going forward and throwing shots, while Froch was content to protect himself and make many shots glance off, despite the fact that it made Kessler look good in the eyes of the judges. It was not a one sided fight by any means, and until the last 4 rounds Froch may have been ahead on some cards. The way they both fought was similar at times; neither could land a lot of clean shots though both unleashed combinations and strong right hands behind their jabs, but Kessler landed some effective body shots throughout the fight, and above all came forward more, which did a lot to earn him the win. Ultimately Froch didn't fight like he was trying to take a belt from a champion on the road, and on top of that Kessler won a couple more rounds. One attack by Froch that really stood out in my mind (I watched it again on Youtube recently) was early in the fight when he landed a solid right hand on Kessler's jaw. Instead of staying close and pressing the attack, Froch walked back, apparently happy with what he had done and wanting to block and counter Kessler for most of the fight. This was a mistake, both for the impression of the fight it gave to the judges and the effectiveness of the tactic, which I didn't think worked well- for the most part Froch could prevent Kessler landing a lot of clean shots, but it didn't always look like that to the judges and it didn't enable Froch to land much back against Kessler; Kessler is much stronger going forward than going back, and perhaps even more than Froch he is uncomfortable when being pressed. Calzaghe had his best moments against Kessler when he kept his gloves in Kessler's face, keeping him moving back and unprepared to restart his own attack. Froch let Kessler come forward too much and Kessler was able to avoid most of the shots Froch tried to counter with.

Now Froch is at home, and he may have a double advantage from that; the crowd will boost him and possibly Kessler will be negatively affected by them, and their cheers will fill the judges' ears whenever Carl appears to have success, just as Kessler's fans did for him in Denmark, which might affect the way judges score rounds. Furthermore, since they last met I think Froch has improved slightly, and on recent form looks great. He has fought more often and against better opposition in that time than Kessler, who was less active because of injury problems. I don't think Froch has been better than he is now in his career, and I doubt many would say the same for Kessler. Because of this, I think it is unlikely that Kessler will win, though I expect the fight to be close because it can't be wildly different from the first contest, they are still basically the same fighters they always were and will test each other in the same ways. I think a knockout is unlikely, neither has ever really looked like getting knocked out and I don't think Froch ever will get knocked out at SMW unless he keeps fighting when he is way over the hill. If someone does get stopped though, it would probably be Kessler due to injury (I think the one that caused his layoff was around the eye?).


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

danangleland said:


> I see Froch winning it by decision, probably a 65% chance of Froch winning. I concede that Kessler won the first fight by a couple of rounds, but I think that was partly due to Kessler being more aggressive, always going forward and throwing shots, while Froch was content to protect himself and make many shots glance off, despite the fact that it made Kessler look good in the eyes of the judges. It was not a one sided fight by any means, and until the last 4 rounds Froch may have been ahead on some cards. The way they both fought was similar at times; neither could land a lot of clean shots though both unleashed combinations and strong right hands behind their jabs, but Kessler landed some effective body shots throughout the fight, and above all came forward more, which did a lot to earn him the win. Ultimately Froch didn't fight like he was trying to take a belt from a champion on the road, and on top of that Kessler won a couple more rounds. One attack by Froch that really stood out in my mind (I watched it again on Youtube recently) was early in the fight when he landed a solid right hand on Kessler's jaw. Instead of staying close and pressing the attack, Froch walked back, apparently happy with what he had done and wanting to block and counter Kessler for most of the fight. This was a mistake, both for the impression of the fight it gave to the judges and the effectiveness of the tactic, which I didn't think worked well- for the most part Froch could prevent Kessler landing a lot of clean shots, but it didn't always look like that to the judges and it didn't enable Froch to land much back against Kessler; Kessler is much stronger going forward than going back, and perhaps even more than Froch he is uncomfortable when being pressed. Calzaghe had his best moments against Kessler when he kept his gloves in Kessler's face, keeping him moving back and unprepared to restart his own attack. Froch let Kessler come forward too much and Kessler was able to avoid most of the shots Froch tried to counter with.
> 
> Now Froch is at home, and he may have a double advantage from that; the crowd will boost him and possibly Kessler will be negatively affected by them, and their cheers will fill the judges' ears whenever Carl appears to have success, just as Kessler's fans did for him in Denmark, which might affect the way judges score rounds. Furthermore, since they last met I think Froch has improved slightly, and on recent form looks great. He has fought more often and against better opposition in that time than Kessler, who was less active because of injury problems. I don't think Froch has been better than he is now in his career, and I doubt many would say the same for Kessler. Because of this, I think it is unlikely that Kessler will win, though I expect the fight to be close because it can't be wildly different from the first contest, they are still basically the same fighters they always were and will test each other in the same ways. I think a knockout is unlikely, neither has ever really looked like getting knocked out and I don't think Froch ever will get knocked out at SMW unless he keeps fighting when he is way over the hill. If someone does get stopped though, it would probably be Kessler due to injury (I think the one that caused his layoff was around the eye?).


Nice write up! Feel free to register and get involved more! That's good stuff. Agree with pretty much all of it.

I think I had kessler winning (not really scoring, but more just the feel of the fight).


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Jay said:


> Nice write up! Feel free to register and get involved more! That's good stuff. Agree with pretty much all of it.
> 
> I think I had kessler winning (not really scoring, but more just the feel of the fight).


The thing that I always bring up when I talk about the first fight, is the reaction of the Danish crowd. Everyone around us thought Carl had done enough to win it, which was a real surprise.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

*Why is there no Danish Flag on the post icons, Iffy? ...Why? What have you got against us?*



Wickio said:


> :lol: Where is that from?







I don't even care who wins. I'd be happy for either.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Boxrec now has Denis Ceylan vs TBA and Ericj Ockeing vs TBA


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Can someone who understands Twitter tweet :eddie and ask whether they'll be showing the Pascal v Bute fight on the screen at the 02 please?

Fat Mick managed to sort this for the Abraham v Taylor fight at Nottingham Arena.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Can someone who understands Twitter tweet :eddie and ask whether they'll be showing the Pascal v Bute fight on the screen at the 02 please?
> 
> Fat Mick managed to sort this for the Abraham v Taylor fight at Nottingham Arena.


I doubt it.

Would mean having to pay the council to keep the arena open late I think.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> Would mean having to pay the council to keep the arena open late I think.


Downer. Cheers @Wallet.

Looks like it's the casino then.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Downer. Cheers @Wallet.
> 
> Looks like it's the casino then.


You'd be sat in the 02 with the cleaners!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> You'd be sat in the 02 with the cleaners!


:lol: Bute sorted the issue out for me.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I honestly can't wait to see this.

If any of you go and you see 5 twats dressed in suits, that'll be me and my mates.

Gonna be fukin epic.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> I honestly can't wait to see this.
> 
> If any of you go and you see 5 twats dressed in suits, that'll be me and my mates.
> 
> Gonna be fukin epic.












Why suited ?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Why suited ?


fuck knows.

One of us just asked if we were suiting up, and when someone asks you to suit up there's no way you can turn it down!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> fuck knows.
> 
> One of us just asked if we were suiting up, and when someone asks you to suit up there's no way you can turn it down!


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


>


:lol: far too many of decisions in life are based on "what would barney do"

No word of a lie, a fortnight ago I met a bird in town and she started crying on my shoulder saying her dad died a year ago that day. I asked myself what would Barney do and then did something that I'm not proud of (fuck that I was quite proud)

I told her I think I'm in love with her and that she could come back to mine and talk about the good times she shared with her dad. I brought her back, smashed her and told her to let herself out. Barney would have approved.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> :lol: far too many of decisions in life are based on "what would barney do"
> 
> No word of a lie, a fortnight ago I met a bird in town and she started crying on my shoulder saying her dad died a year ago that day. I asked myself what would Barney do and then did something that I'm not proud of (fuck that I was quite proud)
> 
> I told her I think I'm in love with her and that she could come back to mine and talk about the good times she shared with her dad. I brought her back, smashed her and told her to let herself out. Barney would have approved.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> :lol: far too many of decisions in life are based on "what would barney do"
> 
> No word of a lie, a fortnight ago I met a bird in town and she started crying on my shoulder saying her dad died a year ago that day. I asked myself what would Barney do and then did something that I'm not proud of (fuck that I was quite proud)
> 
> I told her I think I'm in love with her and that she could come back to mine and talk about the good times she shared with her dad. I brought her back, smashed her and told her to let herself out. Barney would have approved.


:lol:


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> :lol: far too many of decisions in life are based on "what would barney do"
> 
> No word of a lie, a fortnight ago I met a bird in town and she started crying on my shoulder saying her dad died a year ago that day. I asked myself what would Barney do and then did something that I'm not proud of (fuck that I was quite proud)
> 
> I told her I think I'm in love with her and that she could come back to mine and talk about the good times she shared with her dad. I brought her back, smashed her and told her to let herself out. Barney would have approved.


:lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Where abouts is everyone staying.. and what are the plans for getting from the O2 after the fight.. ? I'm not into stalking.. Just curious. 

I'm near old street. So i've got a few miles to go from the O2. I'm sure I got an E-mail to say the tube won't be running once the fight is finished. So I have 2 weeks to plan a 6 mile pub crawl back to the hotel


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Where abouts is everyone staying.. and what are the plans for getting from the O2 after the fight.. ? I'm not into stalking.. Just curious.
> 
> I'm near old street. So i've got a few miles to go from the O2. I'm sure I got an E-mail to say the tube won't be running once the fight is finished. So I have 2 weeks to plan a 6 mile pub crawl back to the hotel


I think @Vano-irons has sent me to a hotel in the ghetto where a taxi after dark is a must :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm staying at a Travelodge in Woolwich, which is about an hours walk away from the O2 - so shouldn't take too long for bus, tube or whatever. I _think_ @chatty and @Noonaldinho are at the same place?


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think @Vano-irons has sent me to a hotel in the ghetto where a taxi after dark is a must :lol:


Crikey.. Glad I got in early to book the Travel Lodge in Park Lane!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Crikey.. Glad I got in early to book the Travel Lodge in Park Lane!


:lol: I'm at Woolwich Arsenal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I think @Vano-irons has sent me to a hotel in the ghetto where a taxi after dark is a must :lol:


:deal i wouldnt stay in that shit hole


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :deal i wouldnt stay in that shit hole


Did I tell you I was only able to get a raspberry room :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:


Well was that or share a double with my brother, apparently our bed should seperate into 2 singles :lol:


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Did I tell you I was only able to get a raspberry room :lol:


You fellas are classy!! Trying to find out where the weigh in will be..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> You fellas are classy!! Trying to find out where the weigh in will be..


Not too sure, but may be at the O2? Hoping its a nice day weatherwise :good


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Not too sure, but may be at the O2? Hoping its a nice day weatherwise :good


Yea was just thinking outside the O2 probably. The bute weigh in was cracking. Baking hot outside the Capital FM arena and they were serving beer too. Bonus!


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm in a hostel.

my mate arranged it and all I know is it's cost me £36 for travel and accomodation so wherever I'm staying must be no more than a shit stain in London :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Yea was just thinking outside the O2 probably. The bute weigh in was cracking. Baking hot outside the Capital FM arena and they were serving beer too. Bonus!


I wont be coming down till Saturday lunchtime/afternoon


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm in a hostel.
> 
> my mate arranged it and all I know is it's cost me £36 for travel and accomodation so wherever I'm staying must be no more than a shit stain in London :lol:


I've got your booking here mate. You're in one of those tents outside the house of commons with the protesters.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I've got your booking here mate. You're in one of those tents outside the house of commons with the protesters.


:lol: wouldn't surprise me. I mean I'm travelling from just north of Manchester so I was expecting travel alone to be about £30. I wouldn't be surprised if my mate hasn't really booked a room and we just have to rough it.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

lufcrazy said:


> :lol: wouldn't surprise me. I mean I'm travelling from just north of Manchester so I was expecting travel alone to be about £30. I wouldn't be surprised if my mate hasn't really booked a room and we just have to rough it.


Jesus, that does sound cheap. Maybe he's booked you into one of those sex dens where its a fiver a night for a room... but before you leave you got to buy a bottle of bud each at £75 quid a pop.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm probably gonna get raped. Hopefully it'll be a good fight to ease the shame :lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I dreamt last night that as they went to touch gloves Kessler headbutted Froch and got disqualified


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Buffer is announcing it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Buffer is announcing it.


Good news. I guess with it being on HBO it was likely.

Even though I usually don't mind him, John McDonald was terrible the other day so glad it's not him.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Buffer is announcing it.


Nice!!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Buffer is announcing it.


Nice! Can't beat the king


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I dreamt last night that as they went to touch gloves Kessler headbutted Froch and got disqualified


I think I would just laugh my arse of it that happened


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buffer's in town :happy


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

chatty said:


> I think I would just laugh my arse of it that happened


I was gutted! :lol:

Glad its Buffer, I know he's going a bit senile now, but he's still the man.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Buffer is announcing it.


Superb. I assumed it would be Ronald Mcdonald, who I don't really like so this is awesome.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Theres a Sky competion for 2x ringside tickets, first class train travel to and from london, £100, signed glovesn, possible meet and greet and hotel acommodation (which you will be taken to after the event) Also a ticket to the new zealand test matchon the friday if anyones interested?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Theres a Sky competion for 2x ringside tickets, first class train travel to and from london, £100, signed glovesn, possible meet and greet and hotel acommodation (which you will be taken to after the event) Also a ticket to the new zealand test matchon the friday if anyones interested?


Where do I enter


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Where do I enter


http://www1.skysports.com/ultimate?DCMP=ultimatetobtab
It's the Ultimate Weekend tab. As you can see tgr froch-kessler tickets are onlu a part of the prize. Drawn on may 22nd


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Sky Box office show starts at 8pm, How many more fights will they want to fill the card?


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/ultimate?DCMP=ultimatetobtab
> It's the Ultimate Weekend tab. As you can see tgr froch-kessler tickets are onlu a part of the prize. Drawn on may 22nd


:good

If I win @LP and @Markyboy can have my tickets at face value plus 75% :lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Had to enter that, and google the answer of the question.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Had to enter that, and google the answer of the question.


:-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> :-(


Will be a bit of a finger back to Sky Sports and its fans if I win, so there's a bonus. :yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It'd be better if they did competitions for each of those events, rather than having an "ultimate" one for whoever "wins".

But I've entered anyway :good


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> It'd be better if they did competitions for each of those events, rather than having an "ultimate" one for whoever "wins".
> 
> But I've entered anyway :good


Yea.. I cba with Cricket.. Don't like Golf much either. Doubt theres many people who follow all of those sports.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> It'd be better if they did competitions for each of those events, rather than having an "ultimate" one for whoever "wins".
> 
> But I've entered anyway :good


They have done a couple for just tickets before but i've entered for just the froch stuff this time, wouldnt mind the cricket either. With ringside tickets and signed shit i just cant miss it out haha


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Yea.. I cba with Cricket.. Don't like Golf much either. Doubt theres many people who follow all of those sports.


I meant more that it would be nicer if they let 5 (or 10 if it's two tickets to each) people win rather than just one person getting it all.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I meant more that it would be nicer if they let 5 (or 10 if it's two tickets to each) people win rather than just one person getting it all.


I kind of meant that too..

But when I win ill share the tickets I don't want. So it's all good.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Still haven't got tickets, anybody want to buy my hotel room? Prince Regent Hotel Excel £100.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Carl Froch	SC	Mikkel Kessler	12x3	

George Groves	SC	Noe Gonzalez Alcoba	12x3	

Tony Bellew	SC	Isaac Chilemba	12x3	

Callum Smith	SC	Ryan Moore	8x3	

Dennis Ceylan	SC	Dan Naylor	6x3	

Deion Jumah	SC	TBA	6x3	

Martin Joseph Ward	SC	Mark McKray	6x3	

Anthony Yigit	SC	Dee Mitchell


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Not that good a card overall but I don't think it's that bad either. 

Personally I'm looking forward to seeing Bellew/Chilemba again and I'm excited to see Groves live even if the opponent isn't much.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Not that good a card overall but I don't think it's that bad either.
> 
> Personally I'm looking forward to seeing Bellew/Chilemba again and I'm excited to see Groves live even if the opponent isn't much.


Suprised there isnt more Sauerland fighters on it though


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Strong top end but thought they would have some sort of competitive area or English title fight to give it some more depth


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm starting to get butterflies when thinking about this now, my only niggling doubt is how everyone thinks Carl will win, and possibly stop Kess. Is it really as much of a 50/50 as we think.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm starting to get butterflies when thinking about this now, my only niggling doubt is how everyone thinks Carl will win, and possibly stop Kess. Is it really as much of a 50/50 as we think.


I don't see it as 50/50, because pretty much everyone is picking Froch. But it's one of those where most are picking Froch, but only just.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

Roe said:


> I don't see it as 50/50, because *pretty much everyone is picking Froch*. But it's one of those where most are picking Froch, but only just.


Guess it depends on where you're from!

Today the Danish paper "Metroxpress" published the result of a survey, where 1012 randomly chosen Danes (age 18-74) were asked to pick the winner:

Kessler on points: 29%
Kessler by knockout: 18%
Froch on points: 6%
Froch by knockout: 1%

Don't know: 46%


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Guess it depends on where you're from!
> 
> Today the Danish paper "Metroxpress" published the result of a survey, where 1012 randomly chosen Danes (age 18-74) were asked to pick the winner:
> 
> ...


Interesting :good


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Guess it depends on where you're from!
> 
> Today the Danish paper "Metroxpress" published the result of a survey, where 1012 randomly chosen Danes (age 18-74) were asked to pick the winner:
> 
> ...


My money is going with 1% of the danes!


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> My money is going with 1% of the danes!


Mine too. They can drown their sorrows in a Carlsberg when Froch does the business.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bukkake said:


> Guess it depends on where you're from!
> 
> Today the Danish paper "Metroxpress" published the result of a survey, where 1012 randomly chosen Danes (age 18-74) were asked to pick the winner:
> 
> ...


Says more about their indecisiveness than anything else.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Mine too. They can drown their sorrows in a Carlsberg when Froch does the business.


I thought Carl looked much the stronger at the end of the last fight after starting off pretty slowly. (like he used to).. Recently he's been out quickly with fast starts. Add to the that the fact A few people think Kessler might not be quite as good as he was and Carl is possibly better.. I think a late stoppage is on the cards.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

A nice short dicumentary with Carl here

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

1 week to go! Hearn is gonna announce weigh in details Monday .


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Froch looks the hungriest I can recall - this is going to be good!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Froch vs Kessler Fight Week Build Up on Sky Sports*

Mon 20th, 6:30pm - THE TACTICS: Froch v Kessler (Sky Sports 1)
Tue 21st, 6pm - BEHIND THE ROPES: Carl Froch (Sky Sports 1)
Wed 22nd, 7pm - BEHIND THE ROPES: Mikkel Kessler (Sky Sports 2)
Thu 23rd, 8pm - LIVE RINGSIDE SPECIAL (Sky Sports 1)
Fri 24th, 8pm - THE FINAL COUNTDOWN: Froch v Kessler (Sky Sports 1)


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport...ent-sparring-while-my-wife-was-in-labour.html



> Froch explained: "Rachel went into labour early in the morning but I said; 'Look, I've got a 14-round spar lined up, I've got three kids coming in and I need to do this spar so I'm going to Sheffield at 10 o'clock and I'll see you about four or five.
> "If you have the baby, you have the baby, let's hope you don't and I'll see you soon'.
> 
> "She lost her mind a bit as she didn't want me to go but out the door I went anyway."


Legend.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport...ent-sparring-while-my-wife-was-in-labour.html
> 
> Legend.


:lol: Awesome

Anyone know where I can get a Froch T-Shirt in a hurry?


----------



## Bristolcityfc (Jan 25, 2013)

Will the undercard be on the red button before box office at 8pm?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bristolcityfc said:


> Will the undercard be on the red button before box office at 8pm?


Unlikely. There isn't that much of an undercard so far so I very much doubt there will be anything other than the box office show


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

froch and maybe by stoppage


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Only 11% picking Kessler despite him already having beaten Froch. WTF is going on here?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

This is gonna be a loooonng week.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Only 11% picking Kessler despite him already having beaten Froch. WTF is going on here?


I am a bit surprised by that but obviously Froch is at home, slight favourite and a lot of posters here are British.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm gonna re-watch the first one again tonight and re-score it. Think I had it 115-113 to kessler on the night but haven't watched it since.

I picked Froch as I see it going very much like the first fight but the judges scoring everything in Frochs favour. I don't expect him to have an easy night at all though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"@EddieHearn: The official weigh in for #FrochvKessler2 will be at the Piazza at the O2 Arena 1pm this Friday..free admission come on down!"


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Think i arrive at 1 so prob wont make it. Guess it depends on train. I could taxi it there straight from the station i suppose


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

For whatever this is worth, Clev was on Bunce Hour talking about sparring Kessler and he made it sound like he gave Kessler a tough time


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be doing one final post tomorrow regarding drinking venues, train routes etc, so if anyone has any questions, feel free


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'll be doing one final post tomorrow regarding drinking venues, train routes etc, so if anyone has any questions, feel free


Your plans still the same?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Your plans still the same?


Yup, still the same for me. I totally forgot, but it's my mum's birthday on the Friday, so will have to give drinks on the Friday a miss.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Yup, still the same for me. I totally forgot, but it's my mum's birthday on the Friday, so will have to give drinks on the Friday a miss.


I'll be getting there 2 ish on the Saturday, then probably head to Canary Wharf.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I'll be getting there 2 ish on the Saturday, then probably head to Canary Wharf.


:good sounds good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Lads, I'm pretty much on the verge of spunking myself. Three sleeps until the weigh-in and four until the fight. Crikey.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

If I'm honest, the sky hype of this fight is annoying me. I know I should look past it but the build up from them is just cringeworthy, especially when they didn't give a toss about the first fight.

Still looking forward to the fight obviously and it's gonna be a great night.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> If I'm honest, the sky hype of this fight is annoying me. I know I should look past it but the build up from them is just cringeworthy, especially when they didn't give a toss about the first fight.
> 
> Still looking forward to the fight obviously and it's gonna be a great night.


They are pouring everything into the build up to attempt to justify the decision to reverse their banning of PPV.

I hope it flops otherwise we can expect more. Hypocrite that I am though, I'll be buying.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

This is like being a kid Xmas week.....dragging like fuck!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> If I'm honest, the sky hype of this fight is annoying me. I know I should look past it but the build up from them is just cringeworthy, especially when they didn't give a toss about the first fight.
> 
> Still looking forward to the fight obviously and it's gonna be a great night.


I agree to an extent. Considering their lack of coverage or general shit-giving about the first fight it's a bit much, but I'm glad they are giving this the exposure it deserves, even if it is just to satisfy their own needs.

Absolutely hyped now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bunce's Boxing Hour on BoxNation is worth a watch for those looking forward to this fight. Quite a big build up to Froch/Kessler with interviews from Brian Magee and Nathan Cleverly.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> Bunce's Boxing Hour on BoxNation is worth a watch for those looking forward to this fight. Quite a big build up to Froch/Kessler with interviews from Brian Magee and Nathan Cleverly.


Yeah, just watched that. Was surprised they did it - Clev gave the impression he did well in the spar with Kessler.

Enjoyable show btw.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll try and catch that later, I'm craving anything on the fight right now.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

This fight's giving me an Adrien Broner.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> This fight's giving me an Adrien Broner.


Boxing rhyming slang, I like it. :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> This fight's giving me an Adrien Broner.


:lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Think Froch-Beyond (or behind) the ropes is on tonight at 6.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Think Froch-Beyond (or behind) the ropes is on tonight at 6.


Yes. Also repeated at half 9 and 1am as well as sometime tomorrow probably.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Kessler one will be on tomorrow, normally decent watches these build up shows.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Roe said:


> *Froch vs Kessler Fight Week Build Up on Sky Sports*
> 
> Mon 20th, 6:30pm - THE TACTICS: Froch v Kessler (Sky Sports 1)
> Tue 21st, 6pm - BEHIND THE ROPES: Carl Froch (Sky Sports 1)
> ...


:deal


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Roe nice one, I will watch as long as that tit Nelson isn't in the studio.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Had their first fight a draw, but I can see the edge for Kessler as well. I think Froch wants this more than anything, and will do enough for a close decision win. Especially in Nottingham, gotta go with the home fighter


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Roe nice one, I will watch as long as that tit Nelson isn't in the studio.


:lol: There won't be a studio used for the behind the ropes bits.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Will record, cheers for the warning chap.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: There won't be a studio used for the behind the ropes bits.


:lol: Thank god, I'm sure I've watched it before and they're was a few talking about the build up in a studio..Or maybe thats the tactics thingy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> Carl Froch has been branded a "hypocrite" by angry Nathan Cleverly.
> 
> IBF super-middleweight champion Froch criticised the Welsh star (above) after he sparred with his big fight rival Mikkel Kessler.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-news/froch-branded-a-hypocrite-by-nathan-cleverly/


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Had their first fight a draw, but I can see the edge for Kessler as well. I think Froch wants this more than anything, and will do enough for a close decision win. Especially in Nottingham, gotta go with the home fighter


It's in London mate. Point taken though - the importance of home advantage was evident in the S6.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nathan Cleverly said:


> I feel I would give him [Froch] a boxing lesson.


:lol: I don't think Cleverly's ever given anyone a boxing lesson.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

"It is quite clear he doesn't fancy the fight with me. I feel I would give him a boxing lesson."

:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: I don't think Cleverly's ever given anyone a boxing lesson.


Maybe Richard Keys after a night of being a pundit on Boxnation.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: I don't think Cleverly's ever given anyone a boxing lesson.


Shawn Hawk has never been the same since...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

kingcobra said:


> It's in London mate. Point taken though - the importance of home advantage was evident in the S6.


Yeah sorry, O2 arena? Should be amazing.

Excuse my ignorance but the UK is just one big country to me :lol:


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah sorry, O2 arena? *Should be amazing*.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance but the UK is just one big country to me :lol:


I hope so :good


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Froch dropped Groves twice in 6 rounds of sparring :lol:

Me and my brother watching Froch Bute tonight to slowly ease us into the weekend :good


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Frankie Gavin ₯ @frankiegavin1
Mentioning no names I spoke to someone who sparred kessler in this camp an they expect froch to win well the weekend.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Frankie Gavin ₯ @frankiegavin1
> Mentioning no names I spoke to someone who sparred kessler in this camp an they expect froch to win well the weekend.


Clev :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think that's probably Cleverly as well, given how he sounded on Bunce's hour when talking about sparring with him.

Although I'm a little suspicious that all of these rumours about Kessler looking shit in sparring seem to be coming from Warren's stable..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

No IBF mandatory for the winner.



> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65776#ixzz2TxcYwygQ
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> By Jake Donovan
> ...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Slightly off topic but is Ward still keeping his WBA "super" title? Seems a bit strange that he'd get pissy about the WBC making him emeritus champ but not be bothered that the WBA are more or less doing the same thing.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Slightly off topic but is Ward still keeping his WBA "super" title? Seems a bit strange that he'd get pissy about the WBC making him emeritus champ but not be bothered that the WBA are more or less doing the same thing.


Super champ with the WBA and champion Emeritus with the WBC are not the same thing mate. Not even slightly


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Slightly off topic but is Ward still keeping his WBA "super" title? Seems a bit strange that he'd get pissy about the WBC making him emeritus champ but not be bothered that the WBA are more or less doing the same thing.


NO that title goes to the winner this weekend, thats why its now being touted as unification I believe


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Super champ with the WBA and champion Emeritus with the WBC are not the same thing mate. Not even slightly


They seem pretty similar to me.



Noonaldinho said:


> NO that title goes to the winner this weekend, thats why its now being touted as unification I believe


Latest WBA rankings still have Ward as 'super champion'. :think


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Latest WBA rankings still have Ward as 'super champion'. :think


Don't the websites take a while to update, Boxrec have it down for this fight

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?cat=boxer&human_id=97570


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

My interpretation is the WBA Super Duper Champion of Champions belt is the top of the WBA multi belt tree.

WBC Champion Emeritus is for an injured/inactive/favoured fighter to free up the regular WBC belt to get those sanctioning fees rolling in.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It might be a different type of bullshit but it's still the same kind of thing. In fact, I'd probably be more pissed off at what the WBA are doing if I was him tbh. At least the WBC have half a case with Ward not active at the weight. I guess Ward's issue is that they've kind of went behind his back sanctioning another fight without forcing a mandatory on him.

The 'WBA Super Duper Champion of Champions' belt is certainly the one all the kids these days are aspiring to hold one day for sure.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> George Groves
> ‏@StGeorgeGroves
> For everyone who is saying I am unpatriotic for sparring @MikkelKessler remember... Mikkel is half English...
> 
> ... and @Carl_Froch is Polish


:lol:


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't have no issues with Groves sparring Kess :huh


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I don't have no issues with Groves sparring Kess :huh


Me neither. Great experience for him and one he would be stupid to turn down.

Mr Froch does though.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch is being stupid about the sparring thing. I think it's probably mainly down to a bit of misinterpretation though. He's getting a bit defensive because he feels a bit threatened by them being mentioned in the build up to his biggest fight.

Also.. 3 days!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Three days. Yikes. Hold me, @Roe.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

im getting the train now so should be at Paddington for 12:30


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> im getting the train now so should be at Paddington for 12:30


On the Saturday wasn't it? Shame you won't make the weigh-in, mate.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just being patient and wanting a nice clean fight on Saturday.

And chicken wings. Lots of chicken wings.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

All of you with tickets, fuck you all


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Wickio said:


> On the Saturday wasn't it? Shame you won't make the weigh-in, mate.


Yeah just the Sat, watched Bute, Taylo and Mack fights last night :bbb


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> Yeah just the Sat, watched Bute, Taylo and Mack fights last night :bbb


I'm gonna watch the Pascal fight tonight again, not seen it for a while. Think I'll do Taylor tomorrow ahead of the weigh-in on Friday. :bbb


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm getting excited about this one now. It seemed so long away for ages, and now it's here. I would have tried to go and it be my first live fight, but new baby Flash stopped that notion. I'll be getting the first Froch/Kessler fight on soon to get my hype train rolling. Probably followed with the Bute and Taylor fights to increase the hype to unprecedented levels. YYEEEEAAAAAHHHHH!!! :ibutt

oops... Meant to say have fun to anyone going!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieC said:


> All of you with tickets, fuck you all


:hi:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :hi:


:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Not much betting-support for Kessler in Denmark!

Today they raised the odds for a Kessler win to 2.80 (from 2.40 yesterday). At the same time Froch was lowered from 1.52 to 1.45.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Coin toss to see who walks to the ring first..

Kessler wins the toss and chooses to enter the ring 2nd, but will be announced first.


Kalle Sauerland reckons there's an estimated audience around the world of 100 million people gonna be watching on tv. :think


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Kalle Sauerland reckons there's an estimated audience around the world of 100 million people gonna be watching on tv. :think


That's rather optimistic.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Roe said:


> Kalle Sauerland reckons there's an estimated audience around the world of 100 million people gonna be watching on tv. :think


Crickey that is a big number!!


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Thought the Froch behind the ropes on sky last night was amazing.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

1 Day of work left.. Down to London first thing Friday morning. Actually almost creamed my pants just thinking about it,

yeeehaa


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

This being on PPV is a bit of a joke though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

how is it over there this week? are people hyped out they minds?


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> how is it over there this week? are people hyped out they minds?


The big fight feeling is certainly brewing. Can't wait to be on the train down Saturday morning, will be a massive occasion, probably the biggest fight I've seen on these shores for a few years.

Probably has been talked before in the thread but anyone think that Kessler's damaged eye could come into play at all on Saturday night?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


He's replaced "warriors" with "consummate professionals." :-(


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

I won't be shocked if Froch stops him.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Crean said:


> This being on PPV is a bit of a joke though.


It's not ideal. but if its the only way it could of happened... then better for that than it not to happen at all? right?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> I won't be shocked if Froch stops him.


I would be shocked, if Froch *doesn't* stop him!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Lads - I now have a ticket to this fight, but I want to watch the CL final first - what's the last entry time?

I assume I won't be the only person planning to watch the final then go to the fight - anyone have plans for this? I will likely be hanging with @Trinity - but ideas/suggestions on how other people are planning the logistics for this would be welcome!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jay said:


> Lads - I now have a ticket to this fight, but I want to watch the CL final first - what's the last entry time?
> 
> I assume I won't be the only person planning to watch the final then go to the fight - anyone have plans for this? I will likely be hanging with @Trinity - but ideas/suggestions on how other people are planning the logistics for this would be welcome!


Just to say I have no stake but I will be very disappointed in your choice if you decide to miss any of the big fight for a Champion's League final that comes every year and is between a bunch of no-mark teams.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Just to say I have no stake but I will be very disappointed in your choice if you decide to miss any of the big fight for a Champion's League final that comes every year and is between a bunch of no-mark teams.


:lol:

I've no plans to waste my (free) ticket by missing it just to watch the end of a football match. However I do want to find a suitable way of watching both where possible. I will not be missing the fight though. Have more faith.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch/Kessler won't start til gone 11 so they'll more than likely still be letting people in up to them. It'd be pretty unlikely and stupid if they turned people away before it even started.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Froch/Kessler won't start til gone 11 so they'll more than likely still be letting people in up to them. It'd be pretty unlikely and stupid if they turned people away before it even started.


I imagine doors will be closed far before this. They normally close a couple of hours before the main event.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/may/22/carl-froch-mikkel-kessler-rematch

..."On Saturday night, if I have to, I will kill this fucker," Froch says to the astonishment of the small gathering of fight writers who have known him all his career. "Sorry about the language, but I will kill him. It sounds brutal, it sounds horrible, but that is what this means to me. I am going to leave it in the ring. And when I am smashing his face in, I am going to go for the kill. I am going to go for the finish."

:-(


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/may/22/carl-froch-mikkel-kessler-rematch
> 
> ..."On Saturday night, if I have to, I will kill this fucker," Froch says to the astonishment of the small gathering of fight writers who have known him all his career. "Sorry about the language, but I will kill him. It sounds brutal, it sounds horrible, but that is what this means to me. I am going to leave it in the ring. And when I am smashing his face in, I am going to go for the kill. I am going to go for the finish."
> 
> :-(


That's just because he's a few days away from fighting and the temper is proper instilled. Friendly banter.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Nah, that's just an uncalled for comment.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

dkos said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/may/22/carl-froch-mikkel-kessler-rematch
> 
> ..."On Saturday night, if I have to, I will kill this fucker," Froch says to the astonishment of the small gathering of fight writers who have known him all his career. "Sorry about the language, but I will kill him. It sounds brutal, it sounds horrible, but that is what this means to me. I am going to leave it in the ring. And when I am smashing his face in, I am going to go for the kill. I am going to go for the finish."
> 
> :-(


:jayz


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

WAR Kessler :ibutt


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck Kessler tbh, if he dies, he dies


Froch a G


Seriously though, bit of a dumb statement from Froch, god I can't wait until all this nonsense is over and it's just 2 hard bastards going at it.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Friendly banter.


:merchant

I know what you mean though, think Frochs maybe going for the David Haye Sky News Gang Rape approach here trying to get some publicity.


----------



## Steve Funn (Jul 18, 2012)

was going to laugh at eddies 'good luck finding a stream on saturday' comment but then thought i'd better ask...is there a new ppv only anti streaming thing?

i take it theres not and that comment was just hot air really.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Froch will not stop Kessler unless it's on a cut.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

dkos said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2013/may/22/carl-froch-mikkel-kessler-rematch
> 
> ..."On Saturday night, if I have to, I will kill this fucker," Froch says to the astonishment of the small gathering of fight writers who have known him all his career. "Sorry about the language, but I will kill him. It sounds brutal, it sounds horrible, but that is what this means to me. I am going to leave it in the ring. And when I am smashing his face in, I am going to go for the kill. I am going to go for the finish."
> 
> :-(


#

Stupid comment but I'm sure he's just on edge with the fight coming close. Still shouldn't have said it though.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^
Comments like that worked for Bellew didn't they...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> I imagine doors will be closed far before this. They normally close a couple of hours before the main event.


Maybe. I just would've thought for an event like this, especially with them knowing the champions league final is on before, that they'll still have doors open until at least after then. But I'm just guessing tbh.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

As for Froch's comments..

He's been a bit of a dick in the build up the last few days, having digs at Groves and Cleverly for no reason and now saying this. Even though what he said is completely wrong I think he's probably had it rough the last few days. His 2nd kid has only just been born right? And he's probably hardly seen her so is bound to be a bit pissed off leading to things coming out the wrong way. That and sparring with Tony Bellew probably hasn't helped his attitude..


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Lilo said:


> ^^^
> Comments like that worked for Bellew didn't they...


I doubt the comments had any bearing on the result :think


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anybody seen the new Boxing News cover this week? Fucking hell, looks shit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Has anybody seen the new Boxing News cover this week? Fucking hell, looks shit.












:lol:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


It's so fucking bad. I might write in.

"Dear Boxing News,

Your recent cover of Kessler/Froch has absolutely sickened me, and I hope you come upon the decision to reconsider your graphics department. If any outside help should suffice, I know a bit about that sort of thing.

Cheers

Flash Jab - www.checkhookboxing.com"


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It makes Froch look tiny as well.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

My favourite part is the blending of their hair. :lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

It looks like one of them has just had a major stroke


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

> The British Boxing Board of Control are to investigate comments made by Carl Froch on Wednesday.
> 
> The Cobra said he was prepared to kill Mikkel Kessler in order to get revenge over the Dane on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...e-to-investigate-Carl-Froch-s-latest-comments

Good to see they're tackling the important issues.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who cares. It's just bollocks. Nothing will happen.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Good to see they're tackling the important issues.


:yep


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Lots of rumours that both Groves and Clev did a job on Kessler in sparring.

Anybody reading anything into them?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I heard Kessler stole Groves' Dres


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> I heard Kessler stole Groves' Dres


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...e-to-investigate-Carl-Froch-s-latest-comments
> 
> Good to see they're tackling the important issues.


:lol: this board are so shit it's unreal


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Lots of rumours that both Groves and Clev did a job on Kessler in sparring.
> 
> Anybody reading anything into them?


I dont really, no. Not before a fight as these things swirl around, unless the source is credible I just wait til after the fight when this stuff usually comes out. Where did you hear that?

Spencer Fearon did suggest Kessler had struggled with the weight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't read much into the looking crap in sparring thing. One we don't know how true it is anyway and even if it was true, Cleverly and Groves aren't exactly crap boxers. It's pretty likely they would be able to compete with Kessler in sparring.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I don't read much into the looking crap in sparring thing. One we don't know how true it is anyway and even if it was true, Cleverly and Groves aren't exactly crap boxers. It's pretty likely they would be able to compete with Kessler in sparring.


I agree and Clev said they went 10 rounds. if Kessler was really getting a pasting I can't see them keeping him in there for 10 rounds


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope Froch gets battered.

#warkessler


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Hope Froch gets battered.
> 
> #warkessler


Hope your stream gets shut down. War SKY! :lol:

just kidding fuckers.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Gotta admit you just can't help but like Kessler, especially on the build up. All this rubbish coming from Froch, and then on the other side is peaceful and polite Kessler just looking forward to the fight, not saying any stupid shit, being very respectful to his opponent.

Gotta admit it's getting kinda hard to support Froch coming into this fight. Considering patriotism isn't something I subscribe to, it's hard rooting against Kessler.


----------



## BadJuju83 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive gone for Kessler by KO late. Im not on crack. Some weed and strongbow yes, but no crack.

Gut feeling. No real rhyme or reason. Desperate is not a good sound or look and Froch is drenched in both so far this week. 

Looking forward to a belter all the same.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Gotta admit you just can't help but like Kessler, especially on the build up. All this rubbish coming from Froch, and then on the other side is peaceful and polite Kessler just looking forward to the fight, not saying any stupid shit, being very respectful to his opponent.
> 
> Gotta admit it's getting kinda hard to support Froch coming into this fight. Considering patriotism isn't something I subscribe to, it's hard rooting against Kessler.


Yeah I've nothing against Kessler. I'm not really be supporting either on the night tbh. May the best man win :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ringside special (I think live) on at 8pm on Sky Sports 1 for anyone that's interested :good


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I've nothing against Kessler. I'm not really be supporting either on the night tbh. May the best man win :bbb


Yeah, that's exactly how I'm coming to feel. I don't really want to be one of those knobheads in the living room shouting "COME ON FROCH" while my dad sits cheering on Kessler. Might just say I hope Kessler wins to keep the peace. Can't be bothered with all the "Froch looks nervous, he knows he's gonna lose this fight" bullshit at the walk from him. :rolleyes


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

kingcobra said:


> Hope your stream gets shut down. War SKY! :lol:
> 
> just kidding fuckers.


I wish him well on that, he will need it. Don't think he quite gets how streams work, you close one another 500 appear.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Full Show Running Order*

18:20 - Micki Nielsen v Paul Morris
Cruiserweight contest - 4 x 3 mins

18:45 - Anothony Yigit v Dee Mitchell
Welterweight contest - 4 x 3 mins

19:10 - Enrico Koelling v Vygaudas Laurinkus
Light-Heavyweight contest - 6 x 3 mins

20:15 - Tony Bellew v Isaac Chilemba	
WBC Silver Light-Heavyweight Championship & World Final Eliminator

Live float 1 - Martin J Ward v Andy Harris - (Not before 20:30)
Lightweight contest - 6 x 3 mins

Followed by - George Groves v Noe Gonzalez	
International Super-Middleweight contest - 12 x 3 mins

Live float 2 - Callum Smith v Ryan Moore
Super-Middleweight contest - 8 x 3

Followed by - Carl Froch v Mikkel Kessler - (23:15 ringwalks)
IBF & WBA World Super-Middleweight Championship

Ok yeah.. that's a pretty weak card now.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

For all those coming for a drink, I've posted a meeting point on the threat in the Lounge :good


----------



## Decebal (May 8, 2013)

Roe said:


> Ringside special (I think live) on at 8pm on Sky Sports 1 for anyone that's interested :good


Does anyone have a video link to these Sky shows? Thanks.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Today is going to drag....


----------



## penalty83 (May 15, 2013)

Hi all,

Hyped or this now, my first live fight. Can anyone offer the details of a reputable taxi company to take me back to my hotel after the fight tomorrow?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Got a meeting at 13.30.

Hope they've weighed in by then.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Grant said:


> Got a meeting at 13.30.
> 
> Hope they've weighed in by then.


Starts at 1 on sky sports news, not sure how quick it'll be


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't wait for this been looking forward to it since kessler beat Magee and we knew it was gonna happen. Hopin froch wins I'm a huge fan but I'm not sure he's the best at selling the ppv some of his comments this week have been pretty outrageous and maybe have been just to try attract attention to the fight. 

He doesn't need to sell it to me I've box office ordered, slab of guinness bought and dominos number at the ready :cheers

Enjoy the fight whoever is going :bbb


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Saw an ad for the PPV on telly last night. Only about the second I've seen, as I don't watch sports channels. The Mrs didn't quite share my enthusiasm.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Kessler, at 166lbs, has come in very light. He'll try box with speed. but he'll be dragged in sooner or later


----------



## penalty83 (May 15, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Kessler, at 166lbs, has come in very light. He'll try box with speed. but he'll be dragged in sooner or later


I thought the same. If it goes into the later rounds surely Froch's additional weight will ive him an advantage. I guess its all down to what they weigh on the night & who rehydrates better.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

penalty83 said:


> I thought the same. If it goes into the later rounds surely Froch's additional weight will ive him an advantage. I guess its all down to what they weigh on the night & who rehydrates better.


rumours flying around that Kessler's camp wasn't the greatest either.


----------



## penalty83 (May 15, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> rumours flying around that Kessler's camp wasn't the greatest either.


Yeah I've seen a few people mention this although I take everything Cleverley says with a pinch of salt. Although for me there is too much rumour flying around for there not to be a grain of truth in it. Its either that or a psychological master stroke by the Sauerland camp.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

penalty83 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hyped or this now, my first live fight. Can anyone offer the details of a reputable taxi company to take me back to my hotel after the fight tomorrow?


Getting back is the worst part. Anyone who went to Haye v Enzo Mac will feel this. Will be difficult to book ahead on Saturday just hoping the underground is still open as was the case when Groves v Degale finished.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> For all those coming for a drink, I've posted a meeting point on the threat in the Lounge :good


"I will stab you in the Rose and Lion" ?


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Mikel to do it again on the cards.


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

£20 Kessler decision @ 5/1. Changed my mind this week Froch has seemed distracted to me.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> "I will stab you in the Rose and Lion" ?


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> "I will stab you in the Rose and Lion" ?


:rofl


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> £20 Kessler decision @ 5/1. Changed my mind this week Froch has seemed distracted to me.


:lol: can see them hyping up the third now "The Johnathan Ross show really affected my preparations, I just lost that edge"


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

double post


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Kessler isn't a patch on where he was, his comeback fights have flattered him, Froch wins and looks good doing so.


----------

